# Simple Sam Steinway



## artinro (May 28, 2020)

looks like a new Steinway offering...


----------



## RonOrchComp (May 28, 2020)

Hmmmm is *Simple Sam Samples *

The younger twin of *Project Sam Samples?*

Sounds pretty good, but doesn't sounds any better than the good pianos on the market already.


----------



## artinro (May 28, 2020)

No, completely different company. I agree, there are some truly stellar pianos available now. But there’s always room for one more in a good space. At $50, it’s also quite a bit cheaper than most. Tempting.


----------



## Rory (May 28, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Hmmmm is *Simple Sam Samples *
> 
> The younger twin of *Project Sam Samples?*



No idea, but they've been on YouTube since 2013 and have a number of other libraries: https://simplesamsamples.com


----------



## CGR (May 29, 2020)

I've owned a copy of their Vintage Upright Piano for about 3 years. Really nails the Tom Waits vibe if you're into that sound - very well sampled & scripted, so it gave me the confidence to buy the Signature Grand and I'm very happy to have it. The hall ambience & releases they captured with the 2 mic sets give it an authentic depth and liveliness which I appreciate. The launch price is a very generous offer for such a high quality sampled piano.


----------



## keepitsimple (May 29, 2020)

CGR said:


> I've owned a copy of their Vintage Upright Piano for about 3 years. Really nails the Tom Waits vibe if you're into that sound - very well sampled & scripted, so it gave me the confidence to buy the Signature Grand and I'm very happy to have it. The hall ambience & releases they captured with the 2 mic sets give it an authentic depth and liveliness which I appreciate. The launch price is a very generous offer for such a high quality sampled piano.


At this point, i doubt if there is any piano library you don't own


----------



## CGR (May 29, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> At this point, i doubt if there is any piano library you don't own


Ha! I still have some in my sights, but I'm starting to get concerned with my piano obsession 
(at least it's cheaper than buying the real thing!)


----------



## slobajudge (May 29, 2020)

To me this piano looks interesting and the price is good. I love pianos with soul. Many times I find in them more inspiration than in more expensive pianos. Yesterday I was download from Pianobook free piano Mason & Hamlin model A from 1928. Author sample his home piano with two cheap Audio-technica mics and focusrite scarlett 2i2 and I was very surprised how that sound and plays. I dont know how many velocity layers piano have, probably no more than 3 but it sounds very good and playability is excellent. So if anybody have obsession for pianos this is something I recommend to download for free. Add some external reverb.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 29, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Hmmmm is *Simple Sam Samples *
> 
> The younger twin of *Project Sam Samples?*
> 
> Sounds pretty good, but doesn't sounds any better than the good pianos on the market already.


They've been around for awhile. The Signor Paganini violin was a hit when it came out due to it's fast playability at the time.


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 29, 2020)

Been looking forward to their new stuff. It seems like a clever piano with some interesting features. Hopefully this means they have more stuff to release soon... and not another 5 years to wait


----------



## LamaRose (May 29, 2020)

I rediscovered this piano a couple weeks back whilst looking into Signor Paganini - which still sounds incredible after all these years! Anyway, the piano does sound great in the brief demos.


----------



## Fleer (May 30, 2020)

Interesting indeed, especially for my inner Glenn.


----------



## rottoy (May 30, 2020)

This sounds GORGEOUS! Must... resist...
Judging from the footage, it seems to have been recorded at Lyndhurst Hall.
Should mix well with Spitfire libs then, no?


----------



## CGR (May 30, 2020)

rottoy said:


> This sounds GORGEOUS! Must... resist...
> Judging from the footage, it seems to have been recorded at Lyndhurst Hall.
> Should mix well with Spitfire libs then, no?


Ah! Well spotted. No wonder I like the tone.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 30, 2020)

rottoy said:


> This sounds GORGEOUS! Must... resist...
> Judging from the footage, it seems to have been recorded at Lyndhurst Hall.
> Should mix well with Spitfire libs then, no?


No! Don't tell me this. Must. Resist. 

I really do think I have over 100 piano VI's.


----------



## Fleer (May 30, 2020)

You and me, dzi, you and me. 
CGR has over 200.


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2020)

if Craig has got this I must have it


----------



## dzilizzi (May 30, 2020)

Fleer said:


> You and me, dzi, you and me.
> CGR has over 200.


Well now I have something to shoot for.


----------



## rottoy (May 30, 2020)

I'd also like to point out how much I LOVE the philosophy behind settling for 2, maybe 3 very different mics at maximum. Simple, pleasant and flexible if you do it right. 
No need for a bushel of mics to make you dizzy.


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2020)

I'm having so much fun with the "Glenn" function... though I'm missing some of his ta-ta-ta-ta-taaaa


----------



## johngrant (May 30, 2020)

Just installed. This is the kind of piano I LIKE, quite aside from the money, which is basically the cost of a really good Oregon Pinot.


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2020)

hahaha Gould caught while trying to write a pop song in his apartment...


----------



## johngrant (May 30, 2020)

K Jarrett, Glenn Gould... the best like to sing. What's the kps on that? Great sound.

Here's a little Bach prelude on Sams, via (not-so-good) SC:


----------



## johngrant (May 30, 2020)

Re: Glenn. I forgot. Great playing, too.


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2020)

yeah John


----------



## johngrant (May 30, 2020)

Using the "NYC close" mic combo (under "film"). Again, crummy SC (welcome any free and better alternative):



THis, again, is a pretty WET sound. I may now post a dry version of the same cut... Looking for it now....


----------



## johngrant (May 30, 2020)

OK here's "Bright Dry" #40 under "Jazz". Warning... I wouldn't call this "dry" myself.... Same cut as before...



As is the case with most SC files, they tend to sound as if they're about to clip, or in fact actually clipping...


----------



## slobajudge (May 30, 2020)

Does anybody have this Simple sam Steinway piano and also Production voices concert grand to compare ? PV give an offer 60% off, so Concert grand LE is 60$. Now price is close to Simple sam Steinway.


----------



## johngrant (May 30, 2020)

Initially, this sample seems to be for folks who want a built in room verb; at least, that's where it really excels. It's easy to add verb to dry samples, but hard to get the kind of natural sounding verb the "room" mic gives to this sample. I don't own, and can't really afford, a Bricasti, which is what you'd need to get the kind of cohesive, authentic room sound that this sample does. It appears to have as many if not more vel layers than the pricey HZP, and is just as realistic, except for the bass, which HZP has in spades.


----------



## johngrant (May 30, 2020)

slobajudge said:


> Does anybody have this Simple sam Steinway piano and also Production voices concert grand to compare ? PV give an offer 60% off, so Concert grand LE is 60$. Now price is close to Simple sam Steinway.



I really like the PV Yamaha, (and as a somewhat patriotic Cannuck) I'm sympathetic to his Steinway, too. But I don't think I bought it (I'll have to check!!!) But the "Sam"--if you like the roomy-verb thing--seems to me to have more, a lot more, high end realism. Let me go out on a limb... a bit...and say that I much prefer this Steinway to the current STeinway chief contenders, which for me are the (pricey) HZP, the Embertone, and the (pricey) VSL everybody's raving about. Yup... I'll probably get strung up for saying that. Of course, it really is personal preference in the end.

BTW... the "JR Rhodes" Bach is a live recording at a REAL Steinway... He does a great job. Useful comparison, I guess.


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2020)

johngrant said:


> K Jarrett, Glenn Gould... the best like to sing. What's the kps on that? Great sound.


Sorry I didn't see this... custom patch, basically disabling all insert effects. I should have kept some more room though.


----------



## MSutherlandComp (May 30, 2020)

All I can say is, wow. I think this may be my new go-to for that piano concerto feeling.
Here's a noodle with the default patch! No editing of any sort - please forgive my god-awful playing.


----------



## johngrant (May 30, 2020)

Nothing to apologize about! Now did you use the pedal? If so, how's it working for you? I think the sound is VERY real. That is.... I really don't think the most-experienced sound engineer's ears listening via really good monitors could pick this out as a "pianist-vst-recording" as opposed to a _"_pianist-REAL Steinway-recording". That's not the case with other Steinway vsts.


----------



## Simeon (May 30, 2020)

Definitely excited about getting to try this library, it looks and sounds very good from the demos.


----------



## MSutherlandComp (May 30, 2020)

johngrant said:


> Nothing to apologize about! Now did you use the pedal? If so, how's it working for you? I think the sound is VERY real. That is.... I really don't think the most-experienced sound engineer's ears listening via really good monitors could pick this out as a "pianist-vst-recording" as opposed to a _"_pianist-REAL Steinway-recording". That's not the case with other Steinway vsts.


I did! The pedaling works fabulously, though I found myself using it a bit less than usual (less necessary due to the natural sound of the room).


----------



## CGR (May 31, 2020)

A minor thing, but if anyone who has purchased the Simple Sam Steinway is bothered by the aqua blue/green buttons on the GUI, PM me for a customised gold/brass coloured GUI I created for myself.
PS: I have no affiliation with Simple Sam Samples - my background is Graphic Design so these things catch my eye!


----------



## good (May 31, 2020)

I won't buy this.
I won't buy this.
I won't buy this...


----------



## CGR (May 31, 2020)

good said:


> I won't buy this.
> I won't buy this.
> I won't buy this...


Yes you will.
Yes you will.
Yes you will...


----------



## johngrant (May 31, 2020)

The manual is useful, btw; but no info on the mics used. Would like to know that. 

VST's like this one make me want to know more about the sampling process, especially for pianos. I spent MONTHS renting different mics to record my own piano performances. No luck. Just couldn't get a "pro" sound. I didn't have the right "hall" or acoustic environment to begin with. And Schoeps, etc, are expensive to rent, and hard to rent unless you're connected and in the business of making studio recordings.

Like most or all piano samples, this one works way better for some applications and types of music than others. Whatever: the sample certainly makes me want to LISTEN, even if I don't always like want I'm hearing. That might have something to do with the absence (apparent) of heavy note sample editing, which editing seems ubiquitous many piano vsts. 

My old ears tell me that in this sample everything above c4 has a dead on accurate "room" or "hall" sound. I don't hear that top end "space" (for want of a better term) in ANY other Steinway sample, including the Synchron Steinway demos. So that alone makes this sample attractive.

The downside (again for me personally) is the "close" perspective. It's still very verby, and you lose the uncanny upper frequency accuracy of this vst that makes that part of it so REAL-sounding. It's sort of a take it or leave it sample, which gives you variations on what's basically a room or hall sound as you cycle through "classical" "jazz" "film" etc. 

Not sure how this vst would sound played live in a bar....or even in the average office or living room. The better hardware piano synths--Yammy, Roland, Kawai, etc.-- seem to have this market pretty much nailed.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 31, 2020)

johngrant said:


> The manual is useful, btw; but no info on the mics used. Would like to know that.
> 
> VST's like this one make me want to know more about the sampling process, especially for pianos. I spent MONTHS renting different mics to record my own piano performances. No luck. Just couldn't get a "pro" sound. I didn't have the right "hall" or acoustic environment to begin with. And Schoeps, etc, are expensive to rent, and hard to rent unless you're connected and in the business of making studio recordings.
> 
> ...


This is going to sound weird but I sometimes fix this by playing 2 pianos together in Kontakt. The key is getting the right mix. Sometimes it is easier to mix in the DAW instead.


----------



## prodigalson (May 31, 2020)

If this was sampled at Lyndhurst, is it fair to assume its the same Steinway sampled in HZP?


----------



## rottoy (May 31, 2020)

I have one bone to pick with this library being released: 
I want y'all to forget about it completely so I can have it all to myself.


----------



## freecham (May 31, 2020)

It's a really beautiful sampled piano, very versatile, nice tone and full of life. Love it.


----------



## MSutherlandComp (May 31, 2020)

freecham said:


> It's a really beautiful sampled piano, very versatile, nice tone and full of life. Love it.



Wow, sublime!


----------



## Simeon (May 31, 2020)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
Yes, to all of the above.

My experience has been very good with this library and I agree with the comments above that it has a very beautiful tone and feel to it. The critical thing as is always the case for me is setting the velocity curve and response correctly. Once this is dialed in it will take you to some really glorious places.

Much more to come.


----------



## CGR (May 31, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I have one bone to pick with this library being released:
> I want y'all to forget about it completely so I can have it all to myself.


I have to admit that when I first came across this last week and bought a copy I thought "think I've just found an undiscovered gem here!" (I WAS about to post a thread about it and then saw this thread - promise!)


----------



## johngrant (May 31, 2020)

freecham said:


> It's a really beautiful sampled piano, very versatile, nice tone and full of life. Love it.




Excellent. Excellent. Excellent.


----------



## johngrant (May 31, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> If this was sampled at Lyndhurst, is it fair to assume its the same Steinway sampled in HZP?



Good question... I have the HZP, and I was struck by how similar the wet HZP Room sound is in tone. The sampling is completely different, of course, which makes it hard to tell. And we don't know what mics were used in either case. And the end result is different, as a result. But it sure sounds more like a Hamburg than a NY, which puts it in the HZP camp.


----------



## prodigalson (May 31, 2020)

johngrant said:


> Good question... I have the HZP, and I was struck by how similar the wet HZP Room sound is in tone. The sampling is completely different, of course, which makes it hard to tell. And we don't know what mics were used in either case. And the end result is different, as a result. But it sure sounds more like a Hamburg than a NY, which puts it in the HZP camp.



definitely, and, it seems HZP sampled the in house piano at Lyndhurst so unless simple Sam brought in their own piano it stands to reason its the same instrument.
I really like HZP and it seems like this instrument would give me just what I find lacking in HZP which is a more uniformly intimate and subtle sound.


----------



## Simeon (May 31, 2020)

Watching the video, you can hear Garth mention they used a Hamburg Model D for the session. Also there is a very quick glimpse of a microphone, that looks like it could be a Coles Ribbon.
I think they did a fantastic job capturing this.
There is a lot of nuance that is deeply embedded inside each preset that shows so much going on in the scripting and effects which I find very interesting in the best sort of way.


----------



## CGR (May 31, 2020)

I'm really enjoying the Signature Grand for slow, sparse pieces, where you can hear the piano ring out in the Hall:


----------



## johngrant (May 31, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> definitely, and, it seems HZP sampled the in house piano at Lyndhurst so unless simple Sam brought in their own piano it stands to reason its the same instrument.
> I really like HZP and it seems like this instrument would give me just what I find lacking in HZP which is a more uniformly intimate and subtle sound.


Yes, more intimate, subtle, and less manipulated than HZP, which I think of as a "scoring" piano more than a "playing" piano. HZP can be made to sound indistinguishable from a very, very good studio recording, certainly indistinguishable from a real recording on a lot of material. But it has a mush factor that is (thankfully) absent from this vst. 

Fair to say (to my ears, at least) that this vst has more clarity than the HZP, more presence, more 20-20k, let's say, as opposed to 20-12k (exaggeration, but gets across what I mean). For this reason, I prefer this piano to the "usual suspects" as well (they that shall not be named, except to say that they are very, very expensive). It would be undignified in a forum such as this to name names, but the vsts to which I am referring, for all the money they cost, are all annoyingly alike in respect to a noticeable absence of the "12k-20k" figuratively speaking: over-engineered, in some odd way. What's the use of umpteen vel layers if the tone is, to put it politely, subdued. 

I admit to thinking that in spite of all its well-known deficiencies, the HZP (which I've been using for years) had the best audible frequency range of all the suspects, but of course even in that respect it was not perfect. You could tell by comparing it to the very best (mostly modern) solo jazz and classical albums, say the more recent Jarrett stuff. (He's pretty particular, famously fussy. We know that from his concerts.) 

But I can now hear the same difference relative to this vst, which is pretty remarkable. If anybody wants a more hyped sound, as opposed to dead-on accurate, many of the settings under "film" will do that. So there is flexibility, in spite of the limited mic perspectives. Note G5 near or at vel 79 needs to be adjusted down in my opinion, but that's hardly a substantive issue.


----------



## johngrant (May 31, 2020)

CGR said:


> I'm really enjoying the Signature Grand for slow, sparse pieces, where you can hear the piano ring out in the Hall:




Yup... that's exactly my thought, as your demo shows in spades. 

And there's just NO WAY (on God's good earth) that any set of ears will distinguish your cut from the same performance at a well-tuned Steinway recorded with state of the art microphones placed in exactly the right place relative to the piano (a very difficult thing to do, even for the pros.) You'll get different, for sure. But you won't get better in this material at least. That's my feeling.

How this vst might sound with dense material .... that should be interesting. But so good on this stuff, honestly.


----------



## artinro (May 31, 2020)

johngrant said:


> Yup... that's exactly my thought, as your demo shows in spades.
> 
> And there's just NO WAY (on God's good earth) that any set of ears will distinguish your cut from the same performance at a well-tuned Steinway recorded with state of the art microphones placed in exactly the right place relative to the piano (a very difficult thing to do, even for the pros.) You'll get different, for sure. But you won't get better in this material at least. That's my feeling.
> 
> How this vst might sound with dense material .... that should be interesting. But so good on this stuff, honestly.



Agreed. And for $50, it's a steal. Just picked it up myself.


----------



## CGR (May 31, 2020)

Trying this piano in a few different contexts. It has a clarity which works really well in a mix.


----------



## Alex C (May 31, 2020)

The tone of Signature Grand is very nice indeed. My biggest beef, however, is that the impulse based resonance feature is outdated. It reminds me of the very first Galaxy pianos that were released ages ago. This Kontakt script doesn't really resonate or ring out in a beautiful fashion. I wish SSS would look into a better resonance model/method. Another thing, the 'Response' knob is set at 12 o'clock (neutral?) for all presets. At first I didn't understand why this piano sounded so loud, aggressive and harsh compared to the demos. Dialling the knob all the way down to 'soft' makes it sound much better, and perhaps more importantly, way more playable. So far, I only like the first 'Classical' preset, all the others have too much compression, limiting or tape saturation. That being said, the room sound is beautiful, the release of the notes is incredible and very realistic (staccato is fun now). And yes, it's only $50!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 1, 2020)

Goddammit just when I think I really shouldn't buy any more pianos for a while you guys go and make a thread about one and then I am forced to get it too. (It's wonderful!)


----------



## re-peat (Jun 1, 2020)

Alex C said:


> So far, I only like the first 'Classical' preset, all the others have too much compression, limiting or tape saturation.


In addition to a much softer value for the Response parameter — which I agree is an instant improvement —, the default setting for the inserted Limiter is incomprehensibly wrong and damaging. Remove the Saturator, the Tape and definitely that aggressive Limiter out of the Insert-slots, or disable them, and all the patches immediately play and sound much better.
Bizarre choice to have those FX, with such extreme settings, in there.

_


----------



## CGR (Jun 1, 2020)

re-peat said:


> In addition to a much softer value for the Response parameter — which I agree is an instant improvement —, the default setting for the inserted Limiter is incomprehensibly wrong and damaging. Remove the Saturator, the Tape and definitely that aggressive Limiter out of the Insert-slots, or disable them, and all the patches immediately play and sound much better.
> Bizarre choice to have those FX, with such extreme settings, in there._


I could hear that limiting/compression going on but hadn't looked under the hood in Kontakt. Thought it was in the samples, so it's good to know they can be disabled. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Alex C (Jun 1, 2020)

re-peat said:


> In addition to a much softer value for the Response parameter — which I agree is an instant improvement —, the default setting for the inserted Limiter is incomprehensibly wrong and damaging. Remove the Saturator, the Tape and definitely that aggressive Limiter out of the Insert-slots, or disable them, and all the patches immediately play and sound much better.
> Bizarre choice to have those FX, with such extreme settings, in there.
> 
> _



That was the first thing I did, to see what FX were used, because going through the presets, I could hear some obvious distortion. It didn't help much but that was before I discovered the response dial knob was part of the problem. Will try to bypass the effects today but this time with the response knob set to soft.

BTW, how does Signature Grand compare to Xperimenta Due?


----------



## Rob (Jun 1, 2020)

re-peat said:


> In addition to a much softer value for the Response parameter — which I agree is an instant improvement —, the default setting for the inserted Limiter is incomprehensibly wrong and damaging. Remove the Saturator, the Tape and definitely that aggressive Limiter out of the Insert-slots, or disable them, and all the patches immediately play and sound much better.
> Bizarre choice to have those FX, with such extreme settings, in there.
> 
> _


unless I did something wrong, the "Bill" preset particularly suffered from this setting...


----------



## JesseDempster (Jun 1, 2020)

Rory said:


> No idea, but they've been on YouTube since 2013 and have a number of other libraries: https://simplesamsamples.com


+++


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello all, and thank you so much for checking out our new piano. There are a lot of beautiful user demos posted here and I really appreciate reading all of the kind words and feedback here. We hope to post an additional video soon that gives an overview of the presets and how best to use them. Before that I'll try to clarify a couple of quick things. 

1) The "Default Classical" and "Default Film" presets are the piano in its most _pure_ form. No EQ, No compression, nothing except for 1-2 dB peak limiting on the master. Many of you will probably prefer to use these default settings and use your own external effects to mix and process in your DAW. 

2) If you are hearing too much limiting, especially with the "Default Classical" or "Default Film" presets, the velocities of your controller are most likely hitting our instrument higher than we designed. First, adjust the "*velocity offset*" controller in the settings to a lower value. You can then experiment with the "*velocity curve*" setting or draw your own velocity curve onto the table. 

3) Since any effects are happening on the Master Bus level, you can always just turn down the *mic volume levels *until they are not hitting the Master Bus effects as hard. For example if you hear too much tape saturation on a preset that is emulating a vintage recording, you can turn down the mic volume levels until the piano is hitting the tape the way you want. 

4) Every preset is a particular emulation of a reference recording. We will try to post more audio comparisons when we release a preset walkthrough video. Many presets are meant for a particular playing style or dynamic range. For example, the "LA Beauty" preset is definitely geared towards super-soft Newman-esque playing and would sound terrible playing a dynamic piano concerto. 
Many presets, such as "Solo Bill, 40s Art, Chicago Classic" will have quite audible distortion because of the classic vintage recording they are emulating. On a few other presets, the tape saturation is quite subtle. For example, check out 4:14 in our walkthrough video:

The reference film recording has a bit of subtle tape distortion which is emulated in the preset. 

Overall, the key to getting the right sound with our instrument is adjusting the velocities of your controller using the velocity controls. I hope this helps clarify things a bit! We will continue to refine our instrument to give you the best playing experience possible.


----------



## CGR (Jun 1, 2020)

Excellent work Garth. You've captured something very special with this sampled piano.


----------



## Pantonal (Jun 1, 2020)

This piano sounds like a really great Steinway and I appreciate the work you've put into it. I've been looking for the velocity controls in Kontakt for a few minutes and haven't found them. I did find the limiter and dialed that back a bit, but I do need to dial back the velocity response just a bit or I'll never get to hear the really low velocities. Would someone Kindly point me to the velocity offset? Thanks kindly.


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 1, 2020)

Response is on the bottom right. adjust the soft hard knob.
go to Settings page and you'll see the velocity curve and offset, and graph.
they move as you turn that knob.


----------



## Kent (Jun 1, 2020)

wow. I'll be getting this piano for my next project, no doubt!


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes, this is lovely. Nicely captured, lots of character, a pleasure to play and listen to. Please capture more - you guys have the ears.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jun 1, 2020)

Gerbil said:


> Yes, this is lovely. Nicely captured, lots of character, a pleasure to play and listen to. Please capture more - you guys have the ears.



I sent an email a while back and they said they were working on a lot of stuff.
Can't wait to see what else they have in store.


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 1, 2020)

Garth,
I like your Signature Steinway alot.
I would like to request please that you make it possible to lock the Response knob?
with my controller, I have to turn the knob down 
to around 9:00, or 25% every time I change to a different preset.
thank you,
Charlie


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 1, 2020)

chasmanian said:


> Garth,
> I like your Signature Steinway alot.
> I would like to request please that you make it possible to lock the Response knob?
> with my controller, I have to turn the knob down
> ...


Thanks, that's a great suggestion and we'll try to work it into an update. 
I would also highly suggest using the velocity adjusting features in your DAW before the midi even reaches Kontakt. For example, in Cubase this is found in the "midi modifier" and in Logic you can use the Velocity Processor Midi plug-in. With Signature Grand set to Default Classical or Default Film adjust the DAW's midi modifier until it responds as you wish. 
For many of our presets we purposefully need a more aggressive response (Classic Chicago preset) or gentler response (LA Beauty), so that is the advantage of using the DAW's velocity modifiers so incoming velocities stay constant. I hope that makes sense! Thanks


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 1, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Thanks, that's a great suggestion and we'll try to work it into an update.
> I would also highly suggest using the velocity adjusting features in your DAW before the midi even reaches Kontakt. For example, in Cubase this is found in the "midi modifier" and in Logic you can use the Velocity Processor Midi plug-in. With Signature Grand set to Default Classical or Default Film adjust the DAW's midi modifier until it responds as you wish.
> For many of our presets we purposefully need a more aggressive response (Classic Chicago preset) or gentler response (LA Beauty), so that is the advantage of using the DAW's velocity modifiers so incoming velocities stay constant. I hope that makes sense! Thanks


Since you have set things up this way would it make sense to have some kind of input meter in the GUI to show when one is hitting the limiter etc?


----------



## slobajudge (Jun 1, 2020)

Signature piano is really great. I am using VPC1 and to avoid some problems mention here I found that piano works very well with Pianoteq velocity preset in vpc editor with default classical preset and default settings in Signature piano. Of course I play with half pedaling on.


----------



## jon wayne (Jun 1, 2020)

Just try and sell me a $200 piano library now!


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 1, 2020)

thank you very much Garth!!
you are awesome.
I have been playing Signature Steinway in Kontakt only. 
my DAW is Reaper.
would you possibly please have any idea 
how I would use the velocity adjusting features in Reaper?


----------



## Simeon (Jun 2, 2020)

@chasmanian , Found this for Reaper.



Also here is a great MIDI velocity plugin here as well.





__





CSMultiCompanderV2 MidiFX – Viramor







viramor.com





Also check out this one on the same site.





__





CSMidiEQ MidiFX – Viramor







viramor.com


----------



## Pantonal (Jun 2, 2020)

I got the Simple Sam Signature Grand yesterday and decided to try it with a piece I composed in 2016 (it was a commemoration of the 15th anniversary of September 11th). I went through the file and adjusted some velocities and timing (but not to perfection) but it worked really well. So without further ado I offer my piece Honor. Please enjoy.


----------



## Simeon (Jun 2, 2020)

I posted this yesterday in light of all that is currently going on in our world. I had this particular song just filling my heart and had to express something. I did not mention the library I was using for this but wanted to share it here with my friends and colleagues and to serve as another testament to how beautifully expressive this piano library is.
Praying for peace, and that it would begin with me.


A Prayer For Peace | Let It Begin With Me


----------



## Werty (Jun 2, 2020)

johngrant said:


> OK here's "Bright Dry" #40 under "Jazz". Warning... I wouldn't call this "dry" myself.... Same cut as before...
> 
> 
> 
> As is the case with most SC files, they tend to sound as if they're about to clip, or in fact actually clipping...




This is the best sound so far in this thread, great VST, you nailed that perfect sound I would use for classical, jazz and blues. I like it more than the others, but maybe because it sounds louder?


----------



## Werty (Jun 2, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Thanks, that's a great suggestion and we'll try to work it into an update.
> I would also highly suggest using the velocity adjusting features in your DAW before the midi even reaches Kontakt. For example, in Cubase this is found in the "midi modifier" and in Logic you can use the Velocity Processor Midi plug-in. With Signature Grand set to Default Classical or Default Film adjust the DAW's midi modifier until it responds as you wish.
> For many of our presets we purposefully need a more aggressive response (Classic Chicago preset) or gentler response (LA Beauty), so that is the advantage of using the DAW's velocity modifiers so incoming velocities stay constant. I hope that makes sense! Thanks



Great job. What's next? You should sample the Bosendorfer VC now!!


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 2, 2020)

Simeon said:


> @chasmanian , Found this for Reaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thank you very much Simeon.
and your peace song is soooo very good.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 3, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Since you have set things up this way would it make sense to have some kind of input meter in the GUI to show when one is hitting the limiter etc?


Yes, definitely a good suggestion! We'll try to add basic limiter controls to the GUI in a future update.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 3, 2020)

Simeon said:


> I posted this yesterday in light of all that is currently going on in our world. I had this particular song just filling my heart and had to express something. I did not mention the library I was using for this but wanted to share it here with my friends and colleagues and to serve as another testament to how beautifully expressive this piano library is.
> Praying for peace, and that it would begin with me.
> 
> 
> A Prayer For Peace | Let It Begin With Me



Really beautiful Simeon! Thank you for that


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 3, 2020)

Okay - Got it.  So here's some initial thoughts after about 20 minutes:

The most unique thing about this library is the concerted effort by the developer to create presets based on reference recordings. Since this is the case, a piano preset may not sound super impressive at first, but once you compare it to the reference recording, you'll suddenly realize that they nailed it. For example, one preset is called "Rocket Piano" It sounds a little weird when playing it... However, I figured that this must be based on Rocket Man by Elton John, so I pulled up the original recording on youtube and the next thing I knew, I'm sounding like some joker who snuck into the studio 48 years ago and started jamming on the piano used in the recording while a buddy played back the tape during a break in the original session.  I would really be interested in a list of reference recordings used for the presets so I can hear the how piano sounds in context with those recordings.

I did notice one small issue - the velocity on G5 key is a little louder than it should be at medium to high velocities. I'll email them with a reference recording using the exact same velocity on a scale that includes G5 so they can hear the difference.

First impression is that if you're looking for lively Steinway D with a great live hall sound that you can adjust in a natural way, this is a great choice. Of the other piano libraries I have, it sounds kinda like Spitfire's HZ piano (a little better in my opinion), but with a lot more practical control of the instrument. I really like the approach Simple Sam took regarding the focus on capturing the early reflections of the room and giving the user the ability to effect that by adjusting the release. It's always been pretty inspiring to practice in a good sounding live space, and this piano will do that for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CGR (Jun 3, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Okay - Got it.  So here's some initial thoughts after about 20 minutes:
> 
> The most unique thing about this library is the concerted effort by the developer to create presets based on reference recordings. Since this is the case, a piano preset may not sound super impressive at first, but once you compare it to the reference recording, you'll suddenly realize that they nailed it. For example, one preset is called "Rocket Piano" It sounds a little weird when playing it... However, I figured that this must be based on Rocket Man by Elton John, so I pulled up the original recording on youtube and the next thing I knew, I'm sounding like some joker who snuck into the studio 48 years ago and started jamming on the piano used in the recording while a buddy played back the tape during a break in the original session.  I would really be interested in a list of reference recordings used for the presets so I can hear the piano sounds in context with those recordings.
> 
> ...


Great summary Brad. You prompted me to call up that "Rocket Piano" preset and try some Elton!


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 3, 2020)

CGR said:


> Great summary Brad. You prompted me to call up that "Rocket Piano" preset and try some Elton!


Yep!


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 3, 2020)

Excellent library. My new go to scoring piano. Really easy to get a Thomas Newman vibe.

Love the ability to change the release volume on the mic positions.

I enjoyed the reference demonstration in the video too.

Sam should be charging WAY more for this piano.


----------



## Kent (Jun 4, 2020)

CGR said:


> Great summary Brad. You prompted me to call up that "Rocket Piano" preset and try some Elton!


wow, and to think that this is only one of dozens of settings.


----------



## AudioNectar (Jun 4, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> I did notice one small issue - the velocity on G5 key is a little louder than it should be at medium to high velocities.


That's not a small issue, it's a HUGE problem; after recording you need to re-edit the full track again...


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 4, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Okay - Got it.  So here's some initial thoughts after about 20 minutes:
> 
> The most unique thing about this library is the concerted effort by the developer to create presets based on reference recordings. Since this is the case, a piano preset may not sound super impressive at first, but once you compare it to the reference recording, you'll suddenly realize that they nailed it. For example, one preset is called "Rocket Piano" It sounds a little weird when playing it... However, I figured that this must be based on Rocket Man by Elton John, so I pulled up the original recording on youtube and the next thing I knew, I'm sounding like some joker who snuck into the studio 48 years ago and started jamming on the piano used in the recording while a buddy played back the tape during a break in the original session.  I would really be interested in a list of reference recordings used for the presets so I can hear the how piano sounds in context with those recordings.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad, we took a quick look at G5 at those velocities. Do you consider "middle C" to be C3 or C4 in your numbering? Just to make sure we are on the same page. G4 and G5 (with middle C as C3) were within 1dB of neighboring notes, but I will be the first to admit that meters don't always correspond to our real life perception! Either way, we'll try to even things out a bit.


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 4, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Thanks Brad, we took a quick look at G5 at those velocities. Do you consider "middle C" to be C3 or C4 in your numbering? Just to make sure we are on the same page. G4 and G5 (with middle C as C3) were within 1dB of neighboring notes, but I will be the first to admit that meters don't always correspond to our real life perception! Either way, we'll try to even things out a bit.


Middle C would be C4 (for me anyway. lol). I'll do a test later today where I'll make sure the velocity of G5 and the neighboring notes in the scale are all at the same velocity and see if we can hear the difference. I noticed it when playing. It may be that that particular key has a more piercing character compared to the rest of the keys.


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 4, 2020)

AudioNectar said:


> That's not a small issue, it's a HUGE problem; after recording you need to re-edit the full track again...


No... You either play with the understanding that one key has a slightly different character than the rest, or worst case scenario, you listen for any time that note seems too loud (maybe three or four times in an entire piano solo track) and slightly adjust the velocity of those particular notes. The issue isn't glaring and most people would never notice. I've played piano since I was 2 years old and I'm ancient, so I hear things.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jun 4, 2020)

Congratulations on releasing this Extraordinary library! I instantly bought it!
It captures exactly what I needed from a piano! A few tweaks and there and you are absolutely drawn into it! I think some major sample library producers are crying right now, LOL!

Well done! Really!


----------



## tc9000 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have to say this library is lovely - beautiful sparkly top end, sweet mids, proud lows... wow. Great capture - I love the room feel... and the presets are superb. Some devs would settle at releasing a great sounding library, but its clear that a great deal of time and effort has gone into the presets and this makes the library a joy to play and wander through these... ah i gotta get back to it  

Its one of those 'time just slips by' kinda libraries - well done, nice work!


----------



## Paul Cardon (Jun 6, 2020)

Spent hours playing this thing today after buying it earlier. Incredible stuff, love the way they've gone about the presets, and really cool to dig into what the effects inside the plug are doing for each of them as a learning tool.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jun 6, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Just try and sell me a $200 piano library now!


^^This^^


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Thanks Brad, we took a quick look at G5 at those velocities. Do you consider "middle C" to be C3 or C4 in your numbering? Just to make sure we are on the same page. G4 and G5 (with middle C as C3) were within 1dB of neighboring notes, but I will be the first to admit that meters don't always correspond to our real life perception! Either way, we'll try to even things out a bit.


It's not so much a matter of dB but of the way the G opens up and gets bright sooner compared to neighbouring keys...


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 7, 2020)

Rob said:


> It's not so much a matter of dB but of the way the G opens up and gets bright sooner compared to neighbouring keys...


You are correct. I've been in contact with Garth, and he has already corrected the issue. From what I hear, there will be an update in the near future.


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> You are correct. I've been in contact with Garth, and he has already corrected the issue. From what I hear, there will be an update in the near future.


That's great to hear, thanks Brad!


----------



## Blakus (Jun 7, 2020)

I think this piano is my new go-to! Really nice dimension in the recordings - separating out the releases makes it surprisingly flexible too. $50 is a steal!


----------



## Alex C (Jun 7, 2020)

Rob said:


> It's not so much a matter of dB but of the way the G opens up and gets bright sooner compared to neighbouring keys...



I wanted to edit it myself (and a few other notes) but I couldn't find the right map. Should be easy to a more experienced Kontakt user.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi everyone... Here is a link to an "unofficial" patch update that fixes the G4 velocity issue until we release an official update. 

https://simplesamsamples.s3.amazonaws.com/SG_5-29-20_v101/Signature+Grand+AltVel_v2.nki

It's just the patch so the size is small... no need to replace any samples. Just add it to your instruments folder. Thanks!


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2020)

thank you Garth, can't wait for the official updated nki... meanwhile, here's an impression of Evans' "My foolish heart", just the melody. Started with the default film preset, and tweaked a bit. I've put a room impulse on all, to kind of get that 60s atmosphere...


----------



## TGV (Jun 7, 2020)

Rob said:


> meanwhile, here's an impression of Evan's "My foolish heart"


That's bloomin' great.


----------



## CGR (Jun 7, 2020)

Rob said:


> thank you Garth, can't wait for the official updated nki... meanwhile, here's an impression of Evans' "My foolish heart", just the melody. Started with the default film preset, and tweaked a bit. I've put a room impulse on all, to kind of get that 60s atmosphere...


Beautiful playing Rob. That melody really sings with the Signature Grand, and I'm sure many people would have a hard time distinguishing this from a real recording.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jun 7, 2020)

Those presets make a huge difference. I feel like I can just cycle through them until one fits my mix better. Until now I've been using the lite version of the Embertone one and this feels like a big upgrade.


----------



## pianistje (Jun 8, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Those presets make a huge difference. I feel like I can just cycle through them until one fits my mix better. Until now I've been using the lite version of the Embertone one and this feels like a big upgrade.


I have both the signature grand and Embertone full. If you want to ‘cut through a mix’ the Embertone hammer mics are by far the most suited. In fact it’s my all time favorite and i never use the other mic perspectives. I like this signature grand very much and still exploring the piano.


----------



## markleake (Jun 8, 2020)

I couldn't resist and took the plunge. 

I really like this piano... and it is hard to impress me when it comes to VST pianos. Well done to the Simple Sam team, you've done an excellent job!

I like the piano at its purest, like the default sounds, but the different presets do a great job also. I've never seen a piano with presets like this that actually work.

The piano is not as detailed as my recent favorite the Due Pianos, especially piano 1 in that library. You don't get the wonderful light dainty sound like the Due piano 1, even when you play lightly, but that is expected given the recording space and purpose.

I love the releases in this piano and the control I have over them. It has such a wonderful ambience.

Haven't used it in a track yet. But I'll admit I spent much of the weekend playing it.


----------



## Parnil (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello, first time posting here. 
I'm intrested in this piano, but I don't really know if it is the right one for me; I'm looking for a good Steinway for practising and playing mostly classical pieces (still at an intermediate level ).

Right now my go to piano is NI The Grandeur which I love, but I guess it is a bit outdated. I have the Garritan CFX Lite, and I kinda like it for some pieces, but I like more the Steinway sound. 
I also purchased the Embertone Walker Lite some time ago, with great expectations, but sadly I don't like it, mostly for the really limited dynamic range.

I listened to all the demos of this piano but I'm not completly convinced; I like more of a "dry" sound, (even on the Grandeur I set it a bit on dry), is it possible to get something like that fiddling with the settings?
How is the dynamic range on this piano?
Also I'm not an expert and I would like a VST with good presets that don't require hour of trial and error to adjust to my liking, cause I don't think I have the patience for that.

Hoping for some help to decide from you experts ; the price is very tempting...


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi Parnil, I'll just chime in here and offer a few quick thoughts, but I welcome other users to give their honest opinions. 

This library was really built to capture a sound very close to a good classical or film recording. Because most of those situations require more distant microphones, this piano does not have a "super-close" microphone perspective. If you are just playing it for your practicing, you might miss the immediacy and directness of sound you might hear in other libraries that have a player's microphone perspective (exactly from the perspective of the human head while playing). In my opinion, that offers the most engaging playing experience because it is closest to what we actually hear when we play a real piano. 

Even with dry settings on the Signature Grand, you will still miss a certain proximity, because the mics are a bit further away from the instrument. Most users think the playability is good, but in my opinion, the playability of a sampled piano will never match the accuracy of a "modelled" piano. 
That's my (hopefully) honest and un-biased advice from a developer


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 9, 2020)

Parnil said:


> I also purchased the Embertone Walker Lite some time ago, with great expectations, but sadly I don't like it, mostly for the really limited dynamic range.


Upgrade to the full Walker.  (It can be bone-dry too.)


----------



## markleake (Jun 9, 2020)

I really like the Walker, but if the lite version doesn't do it for you, I wouldn't recommend the full version. It will sound and feel much the same.

And as SimpleSam says, the Signature Grand is also probably not what you are looking for if you want a close player or detailed perspective. Neither of the mics will give you that up close feel.

It does have a fantastic classical sound, but more as a "I'm sitting in the same room" feel. You can change it to sound reasonably close and have more of a player perspective, but you don't ever get the full detail a close miced piano will give.

A good comparison is, like I say in my comparison above on the Due Pianos -- they are a lot more detailed than the Signature Grand (due to closer micing), but I wouldn't call them fully close sounding pianos either.

Hope that helps.

@CGR may be able to suggest some. Craig knows pretty much everything about VI pianos. He's always the one to blame for the rest of us splashing our cash on them.


----------



## CGR (Jun 9, 2020)

There you go again Mark . . . pointing the finger and blaming me for your lack of financial control 

Great, honest advice from the developer Garth above. Regarding the Embertone Walker D, upgrading to the full version has given me a lot more control of dynamics (12 velocity layers for Lite, vs 36 for Full) and the Hammer mics are fantastic for that 'sitting at the piano' presence you're after, even more so than the Binaural mics (which I also have) which contain a fair bit of room in the sound.

I find the Signature Grand very playable (I use a fully weighted Yamaha CP4 Stage) and although it isn't designed as a player perspective sampled piano, I'm impressed every time I listen back to recordings I make with it - the clarity, depth and "3D-ness" of the tone is fantastic, and unmatched by the majority of sampled grand pianos out there in my opinion.


----------



## markleake (Jun 10, 2020)

Craig knows his pianos better than me, so take his advice over mine. Also, I don't have the close mics for the Walker, so certainly can't comment there.



CGR said:


> the clarity, depth and "3D-ness" of the tone is fantastic, and unmatched by the majority of sampled grand pianos out there in my opinion


This is very true. It may not be quite so detailed in the note hit, but the overall tone and quality of the recording is amazing. Being able to hear the recorded space so clearly, and for it to work so wonderfully in that aspect, makes it almost indistinguishable from an actual quality recording in a good hall.

That makes it very playable to me. I didn't get quickly frustrated with it like other VI pianos when playing it over the weekend. It was the opposite... I could keep playing for hours. Admittedly swapping between a few other pianos too. But still, if it passes my "I'm not annoyed with it after a half hour of playing" test, it puts it into the very small category of VI pianos that I actually enjoy playing on.


----------



## Parnil (Jun 10, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi Parnil, I'll just chime in here and offer a few quick thoughts, but I welcome other users to give their honest opinions.
> 
> This library was really built to capture a sound very close to a good classical or film recording. Because most of those situations require more distant microphones, this piano does not have a "super-close" microphone perspective. If you are just playing it for your practicing, you might miss the immediacy and directness of sound you might hear in other libraries that have a player's microphone perspective (exactly from the perspective of the human head while playing). In my opinion, that offers the most engaging playing experience because it is closest to what we actually hear when we play a real piano.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate hearing your honest opinion and I understand what you mean; I'm probably better off with some library that has a specific player perspective, so I guess I'll pass.

On the issue of playability, surely a modelled piano is the best in this field, but I already tried the Pianoteq demo, and even if I really like the playability, I don't (sadly) like the sound for some reason.


----------



## Parnil (Jun 10, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Upgrade to the full Walker.  (It can be bone-dry too.)



I don't really have a issue with the sound, It's mostly the dynamic range that I feel is limited compared to the Garritan CFX or even the Grandeur.




CGR said:


> There you go again Mark . . . pointing the finger and blaming me for your lack of financial control
> 
> Great, honest advice from the developer Garth above. Regarding the Embertone Walker D, upgrading to the full version has given me a lot more control of dynamics (12 velocity layers for Lite, vs 36 for Full) and the Hammer mics are fantastic for that 'sitting at the piano' presence you're after, even more so than the Binaural mics (which I also have) which contain a fair bit of room in the sound.
> 
> I find the Signature Grand very playable (I use a fully weighted Yamaha CP4 Stage) and although it isn't designed as a player perspective sampled piano, I'm impressed every time I listen back to recordings I make with it - the clarity, depth and "3D-ness" of the tone is fantastic, and unmatched by the majority of sampled grand pianos out there in my opinion.



I will give the Embertone Walker D Lite another try, maybe trying with a different velocity curve, but it doesn't seems it can come even close to the dynamic range of for example the Garritan CFX.

Other options I considered (in a different price level ) are the Ravenscroft 275 (but I don't know if is suited for classical) and the VSL D-274 (maybe a bit too many option with the amount of different mics); any opinion on those two?
(Sorry for hijacking the thread for this, maybe I should do a new thread for my question)


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 10, 2020)

Parnil said:


> I really appreciate hearing your honest opinion and I understand what you mean; I'm probably better off with some library that has a specific player perspective, so I guess I'll pass.
> 
> On the issue of playability, surely a modelled piano is the best in this field, but I already tried the Pianoteq demo, and even if I really like the playability, I don't (sadly) like the sound for some reason.


Aside from the Embertone full, you might also want to have a look at Fluffy Audio's Scoring Piano (a Steinway B): it's very playable in terms of smooth velocity response, and the close mics are nice and dry.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 10, 2020)

Parnil said:


> I don't really have a issue with the sound, It's mostly the dynamic range that I feel is limited compared to the Garritan CFX or even the Grandeur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lite maybe can't, but the full can.


----------



## Simeon (Jun 10, 2020)

I posted the edited replay link in Reviews but wanted to update it here as well, just in case.


----------



## hansmagnus (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm having trouble installing this library! When I initially extracted everything, the library looked messed up, and I still can't get it to sound right. Could someone help me out, how to properly install this library? Before you ask, yes, I did look at the manual, but didn't really help me out.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2020)

markleake said:


> I really like the Walker, but if the lite version doesn't do it for you, I wouldn't recommend the full version. It will sound and feel much the same.
> 
> And as SimpleSam says, the Signature Grand is also probably not what you are looking for if you want a close player or detailed perspective. Neither of the mics will give you that up close feel.
> 
> ...



Your posts led me to this afternoon's @ Simeon Livestream, whch tied together nicely ! 
Set expectations properly for salient mic perpectives and room sound. Downloading now and looking forward. THX !


----------



## Simeon (Jun 10, 2020)

hansmagnus said:


> I'm having trouble installing this library! When I initially extracted everything, the library looked messed up, and I still can't get it to sound right. Could someone help me out, how to properly install this library?



I used 7Zip to Extract the files.




Select the first zip file and extract it, it should emerge all of the other zip parts and create a single folder.





When you open Kontakt look for the Signature Grand Instrument folder and you can drag the NKI to load it.






Hope that helps?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 10, 2020)

Sorry for your trouble getting the library running. Here's the installation overview:

1) Make sure you have all 5 parts downloaded correctly
2) You might need a free program to extract a mult-part Zip file. We recommend Keka (for Mac) or 7-Zip for Windows
3) Click on the first download file and everything should extract into a single folder "SSS Signature Grand"
4) Within Kontakt, under the "Files" tab, navigate to the “SSS Signature Grand” folder and open the "Signature Grand.nki" instrument patch found within the “Instruments” folder 

I hope this helps!


----------



## hansmagnus (Jun 10, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Sorry for your trouble getting the library running. Here's the installation overview:
> 
> 1) Make sure you have all 5 parts downloaded correctly
> 2) You might need a free program to extract a mult-part Zip file. We recommend Keka (for Mac) or 7-Zip for Windows
> ...


Thank you, it's all working fine now! I also got your mail, really appreciate the help


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 10, 2020)

hansmagnus said:


> I'm having trouble installing this library!



You should delete the existing folder/files before following Simeon's/Garth's directions.


----------



## markleake (Jun 10, 2020)

Congrats


sostenuto said:


> Your posts led me to this afternoon's @ Simeon Livestream, whch tied together nicely !
> Set expectations properly for salient mic perpectives and room sound. Downloading now and looking forward. THX !


Congrats on the purchase & hope you enjoy.


----------



## tc9000 (Jun 10, 2020)

Parnil said:


> Hello, first time posting here.
> I'm intrested in this piano, but I don't really know if it is the right one for me; I'm looking for a good Steinway for practising and playing mostly classical pieces (still at an intermediate level ).
> 
> Right now my go to piano is NI The Grandeur which I love, but I guess it is a bit outdated. I have the Garritan CFX Lite, and I kinda like it for some pieces, but I like more the Steinway sound.
> ...



Hi there! Two things come to mind reading your post - no - three:

1. If you havent already, do try out the Modartt pianoteq demo (a modelled piano). Many feel that modelled is best for 'feeling', while sampled libraries may win on 'sound quality' - of course its all very subjective...

2. Have a good look at your keyboard controller - I updgraded from an unweighted 49 key to a weighted 88 key... amzing difference (not surprisingly).

3. The Simple Sam Steinway is quite lovely - its a great lib and a steal at that price :-D


----------



## Werty (Jun 10, 2020)

this library is a masterpiece!


----------



## Paul Cardon (Jun 10, 2020)

Spent about 20 minutes talking about how I've been jumping behind the scenes to tweak things, some of the issues with the way gain staging is set up, why you can't just disable the limiter without messing with direct-to-reverb balance, and also a way to bypass all the inserts and send the two mic positions out on different outputs for custom mixing in your DAW.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Paul, thanks so much for taking the time to put this together! Some really good thoughts and suggestions for integration into a future GUI. 
As far as gain staging and busses, our design process was to organize much like an analog console. 

When I'm working with it myself, if I am playing in a louder style that is hitting the master bus effects too hard, I turn down the microphones. In general that would be my advice to users who do not want to dive into the backend. You can simply turn down the close and room microphones much like you would on an analog console.

But totally agree that it would be helpful to have more control over some of those parameters!


----------



## Paul Cardon (Jun 10, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> When I'm working with it myself, if I am playing in a louder style that is hitting the master bus effects too hard, I turn down the microphones. In general that would be my advice to users who do not want to dive into the backend. You can simply turn down the close and room microphones much like you would on an analog console.



Oh yes, definitely! Wish I had mentioned it in the video, but without digging into it more right now, those knobs are controlling the group volumes, not the busses, correct?

Can't wait to see what the library turns into because, don't get me wrong, I think it's really great already. Hope it wasn't too troublesome to watch me rummage around behind the scenes. 😂


----------



## CGR (Jun 10, 2020)

What a great sampled piano. Here's the first improvised test I played when I loaded it up for the first time:


----------



## CGR (Jun 11, 2020)

Paul Cardon said:


> Spent about 20 minutes talking about how I've been jumping behind the scenes to tweak things, some of the issues with the way gain staging is set up, why you can't just disable the limiter without messing with direct-to-reverb balance, and also a way to bypass all the inserts and send the two mic positions out on different outputs for custom mixing in your DAW.




Very interesting and informative video Paul - thanks for posting it - although your desktop pattern is making me feel queasy!


----------



## devonmyles (Jun 12, 2020)

I downloaded a bit earlier and have been tinkering about a little. I can't believe this comes in at a few pennies under £40.00. Sound wise, it's terrific value, and it's also very inspiring to play.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 12, 2020)

CGR said:


> What a great sampled piano. Here's the first improvised test I played when I loaded it up for the first time:




Thanks for this !! Led to purchase. Using Win10 Pro / Reaper v6.11 and still auditioning all Presets.
When Preset is first selected, Track Audio meter is quiet, as are other Track VSTi. After playing Preset, Track Audio continues to display low-level audio continuously, with small volume oscillation. Happens with many Presets, but need to go back and note which ones do or do not. Have you observed this and determined why Audio does not return to quiet baseline ??

@ Simeon ???

Regards


----------



## Simeon (Jun 12, 2020)

devonmyles said:


> I downloaded a bit earlier and have been tinkering about a little. I can't believe this comes in at a few pennies under £40.00. Sound-wise, it's a terrific value, and it's also very inspiring to play.



100%


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 12, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Thanks for this !! Led to purchase. Using Win10 Pro / Reaper v6.11 and still auditioning all Presets.
> When Preset is first selected, Track Audio meter is quiet, as are other Track VSTi. After playing Preset, Track Audio continues to display low-level audio continuously, with small volume oscillation. Happens with many Presets, but need to go back and note which ones do or do not. Have you observed this and determined why Audio does not return to quiet baseline ??
> 
> @ Simeon ???
> ...


Hi and thanks for checking out our piano. Some presets have room tone noise turned on, which is what you are seeing on the audio meter. You can turn it on and off under settings. Hope that helps!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 12, 2020)

THX for quick Reply ! Assumed it was something in Settings and good to know accurately. 

Such a unique and great addition ! As some have already stated, Signature Grand immediately produces such notable sounds right from first Preset ! A joy to audition and play.


----------



## Parnil (Jun 13, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> Hi there! Two things come to mind reading your post - no - three:
> 
> 1. If you havent already, do try out the Modartt pianoteq demo (a modelled piano). Many feel that modelled is best for 'feeling', while sampled libraries may win on 'sound quality' - of course its all very subjective...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your opinion!

1. I've already tried pianoteq demo, great playability but sadly I just don't like how it sounds

2. My controller is already a weighted 88 keys, it's a yamaha P45, not the best but I think decent

3. I agree, I like the sound and the easy customization (and the price), but I guess it's not what I looking for right now


----------



## peladio (Jun 13, 2020)

Bought it, love it..great price and company, no abrasive, clickbaity marketing..keep up the good work


----------



## RobbertZH (Jun 14, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> I did notice one small issue - the velocity on G5 key is a little louder than it should be at medium to high velocities.





SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi everyone... Here is a link to an "unofficial" patch update that fixes the G4 velocity issue until we release an official update.
> https://simplesamsamples.s3.amazonaws.com/SG_5-29-20_v101/Signature+Grand+AltVel_v2.nki
> It's just the patch so the size is small... no need to replace any samples. Just add it to your instruments folder. Thanks!



Thanks for the unofficial patch.

Cubase detects this note as G5.

Notes sounding brighter then neighboring notes is also the case with A3 and B3 (and to a lesser extend C4) when playing *higher velocities*.

You can here this clearly when playing a run on the white keys between C3 and E4
and you can even hear it when playing chords around that area with some chords that do not include these notes versus chords that include these notes.

If it is actually velocity related or that the sampled piano snare sounded brighter to begin with when recording, I do not know. If it is velocity related, this could be fixed easily. It the piano snare sounded brighter, it could be solved by removing the samples of these notes and use those of the neighboring notes instead.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 14, 2020)

How does this compare to Cinepiano?


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jun 14, 2020)

Parnil said:


> Other options I considered (in a different price level ) are the Ravenscroft 275 (but I don't know if is suited for classical) and the VSL D-274 (maybe a bit too many option with the amount of different mics); any opinion on those two?
> (Sorry for hijacking the thread for this, maybe I should do a new thread for my question)



Just thought I’d chime in on the Ravenscroft, as it’s my go to (though their Modern U is just as good with a very different tone). I recently released a recording of a set of concert piano music of mine with the express intention of emulating closer-miked classical recordings (I used several Time Life Greatest Composers recordings as reference). This is all Ravenscroft 275 with the hall noise available in EWSO:



I don’t own Kontakt full, and haven’t had a strong enough reason to buy it, but with Signature Grand I may be tempted to upgrade in a summer sale.

This is just to say, the Ravenscroft can definitely give you a classical sound, you just have to tinker with the mic options and reverb (I used PhoenixVerb).

Edit: I had the settings I used requested, so I'll just add them here! Also forgot about an EQ I used before the verb. Velocity settings are set for my Korg SV-1 so ymmv.


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks to everyone contributing to this thread. It provides a lot of information and wonderful examples of the piano. Convinced me to purchase it. The price is great as well.


----------



## AudioNectar (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't know what to think. I'm trying to write music with this library and some notes are out of tune. No compression, eq or mastering. Classical Default preset.
.
No idea about how to fix it...


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 15, 2020)

AudioNectar said:


> I don't know what to think. I'm trying to write music with this library and some notes are out of tune. No compression, eq or mastering. Classical Default preset.
> .
> No idea about how to fix it...



Hi AudioNectar, first of all, really nice playing on that track- sounds lovely.

I have a few thoughts on what you might be hearing, but I'd like to share this first so we have a benchmark of what we were trying to accomplish with this library... we took a request from a user in another forum to do a direct comparison to a famous SONY CLASSICAL recording by Murray Perahia. This might aid as a reference in our discussion. Please consider some of the louder sections as well, such as 2:08



As far as preparation of the piano, we had a world-class technician tune the instrument multiple times during the sessions. A piano will naturally be more "out-of-tune" at higher velocities than lower velocities, especially on the initial attack. As the hammer strikes the three strings (per note) at high velocities, there is a bit of "pull," that coupled with the extra upper partials that are added, will create a slightly "buzzy," out-of-tune attack. Generally, notes at lower velocities are more stable because there are less upper partials involved to create beating, and less stretching of the strings by hammer attack.
Some libraries, including modelled pianos, use the attack phase of lower velocity samples at higher velocities as well to create a "purer" more "settled" sound. In my opinion, this can sound a bit too sterile, uninteresting and not as natural as a real piano. We tried to get as close as possible to the character of the piano you hear in the comparison above.

I might be missing something here though! I'm always happy to hear your feedback and try to improve our instruments!


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2020)

AudioNectar said:


> I don't know what to think. I'm trying to write music with this library and some notes are out of tune. No compression, eq or mastering. Classical Default preset.
> .
> No idea about how to fix it...



can't hear nothing that needs fixing honestly... can you tell exactly which notes? (listened to half of it)


----------



## AudioNectar (Jun 15, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi AudioNectar, first of all, really nice playing on that track- sounds lovely.
> 
> I have a few thoughts on what you might be hearing, but I'd like to share this first so we have a benchmark of what we were trying to accomplish with this library... we took a request from a user in another forum to do a direct comparison to a famous SONY CLASSICAL recording by Murray Perahia. This might aid as a reference in our discussion. Please consider some of the louder sections as well, such as 2:08
> 
> ...




Nice experiment. Well, even with that, I have to say that the tone of the piano is beautiful (the best I have)


----------



## AudioNectar (Jun 15, 2020)

Rob said:


> can't hear nothing that needs fixing honestly... can you tell exactly which notes? (listened to half of it)



0:24, but I'm glad you can't hear it


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2020)

AudioNectar said:


> 0:24, but I'm glad you can't hear it


no sorry, I don't hear it... what I hear is C-B-C which the pedal is blending, but seriously they are in tune...


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 15, 2020)

I blame equal temperament.


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2020)

this reminds me of when my uncle, having his piano just tuned, called me on the phone all upset because he thought the man got the tuning completely wrong... he kept playing a c while singing what he felt had to be the e immediately above, and then playing the e key and yell "do you hear it? It's sharp, and many other notes are similarly out of tune!". So I had to calm him down and explain how the piano had to be tuned that way, equal temperament etc.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 15, 2020)

I mean, I also play guitar, and that whole thing is out of tune if you listen too hard. (The cure for this is to play deafeningly loud.)


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jun 17, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Those presets make a huge difference. I feel like I can just cycle through them until one fits my mix better. Until now I've been using the lite version of the Embertone one and this feels like a big upgrade.


That’s good to know. That’s what I’ve been using and just found this piano today (through the help of a fellow member here) so I’m looking for a good upgrade at a reasonable price. Amazing!


----------



## keepitsimple (Jun 18, 2020)

My Signature Grand demo


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2020)

nice music ...


----------



## keepitsimple (Jun 18, 2020)

Rob said:


> nice music ...


Thank You


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 18, 2020)

keepitsimple said:


> Thank You



Enjoyed listening throughout. Appreciate your creative and keyboard talents.

If you are willing, please share main Signature Grand Grouping (Film,Classical,) and Sub-Selection.


----------



## keepitsimple (Jun 18, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Enjoyed listening throughout. Appreciate your creative and keyboard talents.
> 
> If you are willing, please share main Signature Grand Grouping (Film,Classical,) and Sub-Selection.


Thank you. Here are my settings. Nothing crazy, just the "Default Classical" preset with re-pedaling engaged and the response to fit my controller.


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 18, 2020)

very good!!
what is your controller?


----------



## keepitsimple (Jun 19, 2020)

chasmanian said:


> very good!!
> what is your controller?


Thanks. Casio CDP digital piano.


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 19, 2020)

thank you very much!!


----------



## axb312 (Jun 20, 2020)

@SimpleSamSamples When is the intro pricing up to?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 21, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @SimpleSamSamples When is the intro pricing up to?


Priced at $50 until the end of June!


----------



## Buz (Jun 30, 2020)

The performer noises (and Glenn) are nicely done. Is there an easy way to disable the note response and still have these triggered?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 30, 2020)

Buz said:


> The performer noises (and Glenn) are nicely done. Is there an easy way to disable the note response and still have these triggered?


Hi Buz, if you'd like I can create a custom patch for you here... are use just looking for those Player Noises and Glenn noises?


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jun 30, 2020)

@SimpleSamSamples +1 on what Buz said. Apart from that, do you have future updates in the works? Or some new libraries? 

Stay safe!


----------



## Buz (Jun 30, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> ...just looking for those Player Noises and Glenn noises?


Wow, thank you.
I also love the pedal noise and room tone. Those are easier to mix as is, but if it's not too much work it would be cool to have all of them available on an FX patch.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 30, 2020)

How about the round-robins on this one? How many are there, will it hold up on pieces with fast one-note ostinati lines?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 30, 2020)

Buz said:


> Wow, thank you.
> I also love the pedal noise and room tone. Those are easier to mix as is, but if it's not too much work it would be cool to have all of them available on an FX patch.


Hi Buz, Here is a patch with just the player/mechanical noises. Just add it to your Instruments Folder.
https://simplesamsamples.s3.amazonaws.com/SG_5-29-20_v101/Signature+Grand+Noises_v1.nki


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 30, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> @SimpleSamSamples +1 on what Buz said. Apart from that, do you have future updates in the works? Or some new libraries?
> 
> Stay safe!


Yes, we can commit to an update by July 6th at the latest that will provide more even response across all notes of the instrument. We hope to add more GUI control over some preset effects in a future update, but it will note be available with the upcoming update.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 30, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> How about the round-robins on this one? How many are there, will it hold up on pieces with fast one-note ostinati lines?


Hi Wunderhorn, if you would like to send me some midi, I'm happy to do an ostinati demo for you... unfortunately no RRs but we use a few modeling techniques to fool the ear


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 30, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi Wunderhorn, if you would like to send me some midi, I'm happy to do an ostinati demo for you... unfortunately no RRs but we use a few modeling techniques to fool the ear



To give you an idea - listen to Graham Fitkin's "Circuit", a piano concerto for 2 pianos. The beginning consists of almost deafening ostinatos. I am afraid this is just not possible if there aren't a lot of round-robins actually sampled. BTW this manic opening later on unfolds one incredibly great concerto, in case someone's looking for some inspiration.


----------



## Petter Rong (Jun 30, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi Wunderhorn, if you would like to send me some midi, I'm happy to do an ostinati demo for you... unfortunately no RRs but we use a few modeling techniques to fool the ear



What? Not even note stealing RR's?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jun 30, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> To give you an idea - listen to Graham Fitkin's "Ciruit", a piano concerto for 2 pianos. The beginning consists of almost deafening ostinatos. I am afraid this is just not possible if there aren't a lot of round-robins actually sampled. BTW this manic opening later on unfolds one incredibly great concerto, in case someone's looking for some inspiration.


That's a great piece... I wasn't familiar with that. I referenced the non-live recording on Spotify. I did a quick example similar to the opening, just playing it in live, so there is some varying velocity. And of course I'll agree that there's not as much RR variation as I would like with this kind of excerpt!


----------



## puuluu (Jul 7, 2020)

Strange problem with this in Pro Tools. I have Signature Grand on an instrument channel, and it plays fine. But when I record or actually when i stop recording, no more sound comes from the plugin. i have to inactivate and re-activete the plugin to get sound again. ???


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 7, 2020)

puuluu said:


> Strange problem with this in Pro Tools. I have Signature Grand on an instrument channel, and it plays fine. But when I record or actually when i stop recording, no more sound comes from the plugin. i have to inactivate and re-activete the plugin to get sound again. ???


Maybe try disabling "Accept all notes off / all sounds off" under the Wrench Icon/Instrument Options/Controller.
There might be some stray PT messages reaching Kontakt


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2020)

This sounds incredible! Insta-buy!

tried signing up for newsletter for 10% discount but get an error every time.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 8, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> This sounds incredible! Insta-buy!
> 
> tried signing up for newsletter for 10% discount but get an error every time.


Thanks! Please use the code "simple" while we sort out the issue on our end.


----------



## Przemek K. (Jul 8, 2020)

Well, what can I say...purchased, extracted, installed, loaded...
Have looooots of fun. Sounds great , is responsive


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Thanks! Please use the code "simple" while we sort out the issue on our end.


👍🙏🌈


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 8, 2020)

I’m having a problem.....a GREAT problem !!....I was so happy with the Grand ( I hadn’t even gone through many presets) that I went ahead and bought the Vintage Upright !! It came with a free toy piano sample set !!....I have so many songs swimming in my head for each of these piano’s !! I’m thrilled with my purchase and SS will now be on my radar !!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger to purchase, but order did not complete on your website. It happened after I clicked “submit order’ and the screen said don’t refresh until order is complete. Order never completed; screen never changed.

i got no confirmation email, no code or receipt, but my credit card was charged.

i sent you an email about this but wanted to post in case anyone else is having this issue.

im certain this will get resolved shortly. Thx


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Did you check your spam folder ?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 8, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Just pulled the trigger to purchase, but order did not complete on your website. It happened after I clicked “submit order’ and the screen said don’t refresh until order is complete. Order never completed; screen never changed.
> 
> i got no confirmation email, no code or receipt, but my credit card was charged.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks so much for your order and sorry for this issue. We haven't actually experienced that specific issue before so we will look into why that might have happened. Definitely check your spam folder, but in the mean time I am private messaging you with all links.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh man how did I miss this? Man it's a no brainer.

I won't be able to get to it until tonight though. Any chance that the sale price will expire?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 8, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Oh man how did I miss this? Man it's a no brainer.
> 
> I won't be able to get to it until tonight though. Any chance that the sale price will expire?


We extended it because the 10% newsletter subscription link wasn't working on our site... so we'll hold it to be fair


----------



## José Herring (Jul 8, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> We extended it because the 10% newsletter subscription link wasn't working on our site... so we'll hold it to be fair


Okay, ordered it. Should be fun. I think it's just the piano I've been looking for.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi, thanks so much for your order and sorry for this issue. We haven't actually experienced that specific issue before so we will look into why that might have happened. Definitely check your spam folder, but in the mean time I am private messaging you with all links.


As another stated - freaking spam folder! I feel embarrassed; thank-you so much!

What a rookie mistake!

All is well; thank-you so much.

Mike


----------



## José Herring (Jul 8, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Just pulled the trigger to purchase, but order did not complete on your website. It happened after I clicked “submit order’ and the screen said don’t refresh until order is complete. Order never completed; screen never changed.
> 
> i got no confirmation email, no code or receipt, but my credit card was charged.
> 
> ...


My order did complete but no confirmation email or links. I do understand it can take some time to verify the order, but I usually get a "we send the links shortly while we verify your purchase" type email. I'm sure it will get sorted.


----------



## VladK (Jul 9, 2020)

@SimpleSamSamples I am curious: is this American or German D, and how old is it?
I bet this is (not new, but also not vintage, may be, 20-30 years old) German one, but can you confirm this? 
And correct me if I am wrong?
Thanks.


----------



## VladK (Jul 9, 2020)

@SimpleSamSamples can we expect support for Sostenuto pedal added?
Other than that I like it very much, but absense of Sostenuto kills it for me.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 9, 2020)

VladK said:


> @SimpleSamSamples I am curious: is this American or German D, and how old is it?
> I bet this is (not new, but also not vintage, may be, 20-30 years old) German one, but can you confirm this?
> And correct me if I am wrong?
> Thanks.


It is indeed a German D, not brand new but also not very old  And yes, Sostenuto support is on the list of future developments for the instrument, but unfortunately the user demand isn't very high for that feature, especially at this price point. Not to say it isn't important!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2020)

I love this piano! I'm having trouble with over saturation. Turning down the mics, as suggested, works. But it is awkward to do for each patch, each time, and it is a bit fiddly to get just the right volume in each case.

Can a better solution be found?

Loving this!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 10, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I love this piano! I'm having trouble with over saturation. Turning down the mics, as suggested, works. But it is awkward to do for each patch, each time, and it is a bit fiddly to get just the right volume in each case.
> 
> Can a better solution be found?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,

I recommend to check out this quick vid which gives a few calibration tips.



Basically, make sure that your controller velocity is not hitting Signature Grand too hard. We recommend doing this in your DAW settings if at all possible.

Quite a few presets are meant to saturate, especially the more vintage ones. To be honest, if a preset doesn’t sound right with a louder playing style, such as LA Beauty, it is probably meant for a softer style. We do need to finish putting together a guide explaining each preset, and I think that will help clarify.

I hope that helps a bit. Thanks


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I recommend to check out this quick vid which gives a few calibration tips.
> 
> ...



I will check it out!

I love all the love and care you put into this! And I do love the grand!!!

thank you!!!


----------



## lucor (Jul 16, 2020)

Anyone else not able to sign up for the newsletter? I'm getting a '406 - Not Acceptable' error every time I try.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 16, 2020)

lucor said:


> Anyone else not able to sign up for the newsletter? I'm getting a '406 - Not Acceptable' error every time I try.


This is a known error.
Use the discount code “simple” until they fix it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 16, 2020)

OMG I just have to say - the Simple Sam Steinway is nothing short of fabulous! It’s my absolute favorite at the moment. So rich, so GLORIOUS! And oh so playable!!!

right now it’s even beating out Piano in Blue and Walker D. PIB seems more precise to me, although I’m sure that could be a matter of what settings/reverb is used.

thank you thank you for such a glorious instrument!!!!


----------



## CGR (Jul 16, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> OMG I just have to say - the Simple Sam Steinway is nothing short of fabulous! It’s my absolute favorite at the moment. So rich, so GLORIOUS! And oh so playable!!!
> 
> right now it’s even beating out Piano in Blue and Walker D. PIB seems more precise to me, although I’m sure that could be a matter of what settings/reverb is used.
> 
> thank you thank you for such a glorious instrument!!!!


Welcome to the Simple Sam Steinway Owners Club for discerning musicians


----------



## good (Jul 18, 2020)

I bought this instrument yesterday, but it has too much compression. Is there any other solution than adjusting the velocity offset? Or is it a problem with the sample itself?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 18, 2020)

good said:


> I bought this instrument yesterday, but it has too much compression. Is there any other solution than adjusting the velocity offset? Or is it a problem with the sample itself?


See this post on page 4:





Simple Sam Steinway


In addition to a much softer value for the Response parameter — which I agree is an instant improvement —, the default setting for the inserted Limiter is incomprehensibly wrong and damaging. Remove the Saturator, the Tape and definitely that aggressive Limiter out of the Insert-slots, or...




vi-control.net





And also this one on page 7:





Simple Sam Steinway


I really like the Walker, but if the lite version doesn't do it for you, I wouldn't recommend the full version. It will sound and feel much the same. And as SimpleSam says, the Signature Grand is also probably not what you are looking for if you want a close player or detailed perspective...




vi-control.net


----------



## markleake (Jul 18, 2020)

@good Yes, as FlyingAndi points out, if you want the more natural sound of the piano without compression, the default pianos are what you should use.


----------



## CGR (Jul 18, 2020)

markleake said:


> @good Yes, as FlyingAndi points out, if you want the more natural sound of the piano without compression, the default pianos are what you should use.


The presets cover a wide range of applications, from a natural, dynamic concert piano to compressed, film score & pop pianos - it's worth trying all the presets to find one which suits your needs. I had to reduce the velocity scaling a fair bit from the default in order to have a more natural response to dynamics when I play (I use a Yamaha CP4 Stage).


----------



## good (Jul 18, 2020)

Thank you for quoting..! But I've already done that method considering the post, and the problem hasn't been improved. I wanted another way, but I think I need their update! (e.g. compression control function)


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 18, 2020)

good said:


> Thank you for quoting..! But I've already done that method considering the post, and the problem hasn't been improved. I wanted another way, but I think I need their update! (e.g. compression control function)


So you have compression even with the "Default Classical" and "Default Film" presets?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 20, 2020)

We have released an update, which mainly focuses on improved playability and evenness. 
https://simplesamsamples.s3.amazonaws.com/SG_6-19-20/Signature_Grand_071920_Update.zip

We will also email existing users with the update. This is only a "patch" update and does not require downloading or replacing any samples. 

Certain presets have also been updated to make limiting less aggressive. Future updates will add GUI functionality for controlling the compression/limiting of some presets.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jul 20, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> We have released an update, which mainly focuses on improved playability and evenness.
> https://simplesamsamples.s3.amazonaws.com/SG_6-19-20/Signature_Grand_071920_Update.zip
> 
> We will also email existing users with the update. This is only a "patch" update and does not require downloading or replacing any samples.
> ...




Great work! Any staccato patches in the works? 

What about future libraries? Do you guys have something in plan?

It would be really great to hear a full orchestra sampled by you!


----------



## good (Jul 20, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> So you have compression even with the "Default Classical" and "Default Film" presets?



Yes, I felt that way. But.. since the update above, the inconvenience has gone a lot.


----------



## VladK (Jul 21, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> We have released an update, which mainly focuses on improved playability and evenness.
> https://simplesamsamples.s3.amazonaws.com/SG_6-19-20/Signature_Grand_071920_Update.zip
> 
> We will also email existing users with the update. This is only a "patch" update and does not require downloading or replacing any samples.
> ...



Have you sent e-mails already? I haven't received any.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 21, 2020)

VladK said:


> Have you sent e-mails already? I haven't received any.


Moi non plus...


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 27, 2020)

VladK said:


> Have you sent e-mails already? I haven't received any.


I received my email today in case you are still woindering when they are going out.


----------



## VladK (Jul 27, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> I received my email today in case you are still woindering when they are going out.


Got mine tonight as well.


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Didn’t get mine yet....


----------



## jadedsean (Jul 28, 2020)

Me too


----------



## jadedsean (Jul 28, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> We have released an update, which mainly focuses on improved playability and evenness.
> https://simplesamsamples.s3.amazonaws.com/SG_6-19-20/Signature_Grand_071920_Update.zip
> 
> We will also email existing users with the update. This is only a "patch" update and does not require downloading or replacing any samples.
> ...


Wait is this not the update attached?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 28, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> Wait is this not the update attached?


Yes, the email contains the same link.


----------



## synthnut1 (Jul 29, 2020)

synthnut1 said:


> Didn’t get mine yet....


Got it !


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm enjoying the update


----------



## Kent (Jul 29, 2020)

Just got this piano, finally, and it’s killer!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 29, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Just got this piano, finally, and it’s killer!!


It's become my favorite out of the many many piano VSTs I own.


----------



## Alex C (Jul 29, 2020)

The velocity switching of the Classical default is very odd now.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 30, 2020)

Alex C said:


> The velocity switching of the Classical default is very odd now.


Hi Alex, the velocity offset or curve functions haven't been changed in the new update. Please let me know if you are experiencing any specific problems.


----------



## Kent (Jul 30, 2020)

I just want to reiterate, as a non-pianist, that I don't think I've played a VI piano that had such an inspiring tone as this one... and this one is actually a whole range of inspiring tones! I've not felt a virtual piano (or even a digital piano) with this blend of playability and musicality and character. 

How in the world is it $50??

Bravo!!


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2020)

kmaster said:


> I just want to reiterate, as a non-pianist, that I don't think I've played a VI piano that had such an inspiring tone as this one... and this one is actually a whole range of inspiring tones! I've not felt a virtual piano (or even a digital piano) with this blend of playability and musicality and character.
> 
> How in the world is it $50??
> 
> Bravo!!


shhh don't tell him


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Aug 2, 2020)

kmaster said:


> I just want to reiterate, as a non-pianist, that I don't think I've played a VI piano that had such an inspiring tone as this one... and this one is actually a whole range of inspiring tones! I've not felt a virtual piano (or even a digital piano) with this blend of playability and musicality and character.
> 
> How in the world is it $50??
> 
> Bravo!!


Thank you kmaster! We really appreciate it


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 7, 2020)

CGR said:


> Ha! I still have some in my sights, but I'm starting to get concerned with my piano obsession
> (at least it's cheaper than buying the real thing!)



Ha ha this is what I keep telling my self too! Have you seen the price a the real thing! Problem is I see these under £100 libraries and think go on then... then I realise I've ordered quite a few of them...!

Happiness is the next piano library you buy... and then the next one!


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 7, 2020)

Rob said:


> hahaha Gould caught while trying to write a pop song in his apartment...



SOLD! I was resisting, but then listening to this, beautiful and the buy now button is just seconds away... Thank you though, sounds wonderful!


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 7, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> Ha ha this is what I keep telling my self too! Have you seen the price a the real thing! Problem is I see these under £100 libraries and think go on then... then I realise I've ordered quite a few of them...!
> 
> Happiness is the next piano library you buy... and then the next one!


I figure I'm at half a used grand by now. 




Edit: One that is out of tune and very cheap.....


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 7, 2020)

kmaster said:


> I just want to reiterate, as a non-pianist,




You are automatically disqualified from posting an opinion on a sampled piano


----------



## Kent (Aug 7, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> You are automatically disqualified from posting an opinion on a sampled piano


That's a slippery slope....be careful!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 7, 2020)

kmaster said:


> That's a slippery slope....be careful!




LOL!


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 12, 2020)

Finally got around to purchasing and this, at least for me, is the perfect piano library. It just sounds organic and is inspiring to play... just a few notes have meaning. The presets are a tremendous bonus as well. Anyone know of a cheap desert island for sale? I'm ready...


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 12, 2020)

Love this piano too, and if Simple Sam ever do a more deeply sampled piano, with more velocity layers but a similar sound philosophy, I'll be all over it.


----------



## ltmusic (Aug 12, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Love this piano too, and if Simple Sam ever do a more deeply sampled piano, with more velocity layers but a similar sound philosophy, I'll be all over it.



I really hope ! !!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2020)

SSS is my absolute favorite piano these days! And I have a ton!


----------



## CGR (Aug 14, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> SSS is my absolute favorite piano these days! And I have a ton!


It's pretty special this one


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 15, 2020)

CGR said:


> It's pretty special this one



I’ve got so many recently, I’m loosing track, but a huge thank you to you @CGR for fixing the Profanity Concert Grand sample issue on another thread! With your fixed version, I’m now loving both SSSG and the other Concert Grand too! And the rest too!

Too many libraries, not enough time... or SSD space! 👍


----------



## jadedsean (Aug 15, 2020)

Andy Davidson said:


> I’ve got so many recently, I’m loosing track, but a huge thank you to you @CGR for fixing the Profanity Concert Grand sample issue on another thread! With your fixed version, I’m now loving both SSSG and the other Concert Grand too! And the rest too!
> 
> Too many libraries, not enough time... or SSD space! 👍


Could you link the thread your talking about?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 15, 2020)

Must..not...buy...another...sampled...piano...


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 15, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> Could you link the thread your talking about?



Good idea, here you go:






Somebody Concert Grand by Alec Mackay?


how does it perform guys? somebody using it? https://www.kontakthub.com/product/concert-grand-kontakt-piano/




vi-control.net





In the original there were some issues with some samples, echos on some notes etc. @CGR very kindly fixed them and uploaded alternate Kontakt instrument files, there’s 3, go for the last one as it has all the fixes.

For the price, it’s another goodie! Actually great, regardless of the price! 👍


----------



## Andy Davidson (Aug 15, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Must..not...buy...another...sampled...piano...



Just why are they so addictive? I can’t help myself...!


----------



## ethormusic (Aug 15, 2020)

For $50 this is a definite steal. One of the best piano libraries I have ever used within Kontakt. This is the first time I have played on a virtual Steinway piano that actually has that characteristic 'bell-like tone' in the upper register. I love how there is sympathetic resonances included, but often the one thing that gets overlooked by so many libraries is the release samples, especially for staccato playing. SimpleSam Samples has NAILED IT.

The only complaint I have is the A above C4 (middle C) sticks out a bit too much. I suppose this is the one downside to only having 10 velocity layers. I'm using a Kawai VPC1 as my controller, but I don't have any reason to believe it is my controller. Seems like it's a volume issue though rather than a dynamics issue, but I could be wrong. I'm using the latest patch too.


----------



## CT (Aug 19, 2020)

Hmm... how'd I almost miss this one?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2020)

Mike T said:


> Hmm... how'd I almost miss this one?


Mike, this is me a week ago! Went and watched @Simeon play it. He referenced a walkthrough video on the Simple Sam site. Instabuy material. It sounds marvelous. And it has a backstory, which I’m a sucker for. All the while I was like, how did I ignore that thread...


----------



## CT (Aug 19, 2020)

I've been really taken by the musicality of Noire over the last months, which is of course an intimately recorded Yamaha. To compliment it, I've been looking for a more spacious piano with characteristic Steinway (or older European manufacturer) warmth, but with the same apparent magic about it that Noire has. Seems like this might be it.


----------



## Werty (Aug 19, 2020)

Considering this has only 10 velocity layers, I can't wait for your next vst.


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 19, 2020)

Mike T said:


> I've been really taken by the musicality of Noire over the last months, which is of course an intimately recorded Yamaha. To compliment it, I've been looking for a more spacious piano with characteristic Steinway (or older European manufacturer) warmth, but with the same apparent magic about it that Noire has. Seems like this might be it.


You can't go wrong with this one!


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Okay, another n00b question here (sorry!).

I'm drowning in piano VSTs. I just got K13U, so that includes The Grandeur and Alicia Keys and Noire and others. And I have East West Composer Cloud which offers a Boesendorfer, Steinway, and more.

All of these, as I understand it, are largely sampled vs. modeled whereas the Pianoteq one is largely (exclusively?) modeled.

I'm impressed with the sound and price of this SSS piano, but am curious to know what its key advantages are over the plethora of other pianos available (and that I already have). Is it the impressive variety of (and execution) of spaces? Or something else?

Thanks in advance for clue'ing me in!

(though, yeah, at $50 it could justifiably be even an impulse purchase at this point )


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2020)

I think it just comes down to: what works in the project, and what do you like that works in the project? The SSS has a sort of luscious, deep, glorious analogue sound to it that I just love playing. So even though I've got more expensive piano VIs, I reach for it a lot.

I personally think Simple Sam should price this at $129 minimum, maybe $199 and sale at $99. It would still sell like hotcakes because it's a glorious VI.

Simple Sam - listening? Test your prices.


----------



## Alex C (Oct 3, 2020)

Personally, I no longer reach for it because of the weak pedal resonance. This might not be an issue for those who place their piano in the midst of their orchestral work but I definitely miss it when I'm playing it as a solo instrument. Then it becomes a considerable shortcoming to me.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Oct 3, 2020)

ThatAdamGuy said:


> Okay, another n00b question here (sorry!).
> 
> I'm drowning in piano VSTs. I just got K13U, so that includes The Grandeur and Alicia Keys and Noire and others. And I have East West Composer Cloud which offers a Boesendorfer, Steinway, and more.
> 
> ...


The closest contender of those pianos you've mentioned is probably the Grandeur. Both are Steinway D's recorded in large halls. The Grandeur has more velocity layers (18 Vs 10) and better resonance.
But to me it's the room sound of the simple Sam that makes it special. If you have a mix where you can expose that room sound, then the sssg rewards you with a wonderful (and to me quite realistic) sound.
The Grandeur on the other hand seems to fit in every mix. It just works.
The presets of sssg have the approach to model certain signature piano sounds (from specific movies, studios or songs). These are well done and well organized but I keep going back to the basic presets.
The Grandeur has a few usefull presets (I love Deep Grandeur), the rest is rather experimental.

And yes, $50 can justify an impulse purchase.


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Thundercat, Alex, FlyingAndi, thanks! I've taken some time to play with all my NI pianos again and found -- to my concern and confusion -- that I'm getting significant note dropouts when pedaling on seemingly all of them EXCEPT Noire. Really scratching my head (and per Win10 Task Manager, this doesn't seem to be a hard drive or memory issue). My luck, I'd buy the SSS piano and experience the same issue (due to some inexplicable wonkiness with software/hardware/bad-luckware/whoknowsware)

EDITED TO ADD:
Er, just maxed out the DFD Protocol Buffer Size in Grandeur and that fixed the issue for that instrument. I guess even a super-speedy external SSD is still an _external _SSD, eh? Anyway, sorry for temporarily hijacking :(


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 4, 2020)

Well, that was money very well spent! Just purchased, installed, and noodled with this for a bit and am absolutely delighted! Wonderful playability, flexibility out of the box, with a mix of spaces that will shine in solo'ing and ensembles! Love the adjustable brightness and such with just a quick dropdown 'n' click .

My only nitpick is one that's been raised by others: some of the spaces seem to be set with the mics too close or whatever that causes clipping (apologies if that's not the right description), and I find that overall the velocity curve is too sharp across all the spaces (or maybe I just pound too hard ). But this is really easily, quickly correctable.

I definitely see this as a nice complement to some of the NI pianos, particularly the Noire, which offers cinematic touches (particles and such) that can be fun to play with and aren't doable with the more traditional SSSS VST.

(for what it's worth, my MIDI controller is a NI S88)


----------



## Alex C (Oct 5, 2020)

ThatAdamGuy said:


> and I find that overall the velocity curve is too sharp across all the spaces (or maybe I just pound too hard ). But this is really easily, quickly correctable.



There's a dial knob in the response section (main page) called 'soft/hard' which I set at around 11 o'clock for the Classical Default preset. This seems to be the easiest way to adjust the vel. response. I think most people find the default vel. response a bit too hard.


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 5, 2020)

Ah, hadn't thought to change things there; thank you


----------



## Alex C (Oct 5, 2020)

To save memory, the 'Ultra Light' patch from Due Xperimenta Pianos uses a convolution insert effect to activate pedal resonance. And you know what? It sounds much better than the sampled pedal resonance of Simple Sam Steinway. Maybe it might be a good idea to implement a similar feature for a future update? If I had the Kontakt skills I would do it myself because I'm really curious to hear what a difference it would make. Anyway, it's just a thought.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

Also: PSP Pianoverb free version ❤

http://www.pspaudioware.com/plugins/reverbs/psp_pianoverb/


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Oct 6, 2020)

Alex C said:


> To save memory, the 'Ultra Light' patch from Due Xperimenta Pianos uses a convolution insert effect to activate pedal resonance. And you know what? It sounds much better than the sampled pedal resonance of Simple Sam Steinway. Maybe it might be a good idea to implement a similar feature for a future update? If I had the Kontakt skills I would do it myself because I'm really curious to hear what a difference it would make. Anyway, it's just a thought.


Hi Alex, thanks for your feedback. We are always thinking of ways to improve our pedal resonance. As a reference, I have attached a quick comparison we made between a raw "live" recording made during the sampling session and our final midi piano. I would be curious to hear your thoughts on the differences between the two, in regards to pedal resonance. Also, please make sure that the resonance control isn't turned up too high in settings, as it will start to sound quite artificial.


----------



## Pantonal (Oct 6, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi Alex, thanks for your feedback. We are always thinking of ways to improve our pedal resonance. As a reference, I have attached a quick comparison we made between a raw "live" recording made during the sampling session and our final midi piano. I would be curious to hear your thoughts on the differences between the two, in regards to pedal resonance. Also, please make sure that the resonance control isn't turned up too high in settings, as it will start to sound quite artificial.


Interesting comparison, the second sounds less good to my ears. It seems to not have quite as much clarity. Which is real and which is midi?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 6, 2020)

The presets on this sound pretty incredible IMO. I just bought CinePiano recently which I love, but at $50, this seems like a steal...


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Oct 6, 2020)

ThatAdamGuy said:


> Well, that was money very well spent! Just purchased, installed, and noodled with this for a bit and am absolutely delighted! Wonderful playability, flexibility out of the box, with a mix of spaces that will shine in solo'ing and ensembles! Love the adjustable brightness and such with just a quick dropdown 'n' click .
> 
> My only nitpick is one that's been raised by others: some of the spaces seem to be set with the mics too close or whatever that causes clipping (apologies if that's not the right description), and I find that overall the velocity curve is too sharp across all the spaces (or maybe I just pound too hard ). But this is really easily, quickly correctable.
> 
> ...


Glad you are liking it! We created a video that offers a few tips for optimizing your controller to our piano:


Additionally, please know that some presets such as "LA Beauty" are meant for softer, more delicate playing and will distort at higher velocity playing.


----------



## Trace (Oct 6, 2020)

I’m spoiled. I have a hand built Petroff piano, literally built by one tech. The case was built and carved by another artist out of black mahogany and the action was regulated by one of the best techs on the planet. It plays like a dream. I also have a nearly 100 year old Baldwin R baby grand in very good shape. I feel very fortunate to have these instruments as a benchmark.

so, no piano VIs feel like these instruments of course. That said, I look for piano VIs that do not pull me out of the experience of playing. My first generation Nord Piano, while having a small sample footprint, is actually pretty fun to play and while no substitute for the real thing, will do a respectable job on a gig. I find NI‘s the Grandeur to be pretty balanced as VIs go.

I loved the sound of the demos for this library, I really wanted to love it, but if I’m honest, I don’t like playing it. So, it probably won’t get used. No matter what I do with the velocity settings, I feel disconnected from the sound when I play this library.


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Oct 6, 2020)

Trace, I am also spoiled. I grew up (as a hobbyist-classical/jazz pianist) playing on a wide range of incredible pianos in some amazing spaces. And outside of those 'real' pianos, the best 'fake' piano I've ever played is my Roland LX-17 hybrid piano (shown in my profile photo). Though obviously much, much less expensive/heavy/immobile, my NI S88 just pales in comparison feel-wise (so far _regardless_ of VST). Despite it lacking aftertouch and any sort of useful knobs or buttons (for transport, etc.), sometimes I wonder if I shouldn't have just stuck with only my LX-17. But (as usual) I digress :o


----------



## Alex C (Oct 6, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi Alex, thanks for your feedback. We are always thinking of ways to improve our pedal resonance. As a reference, I have attached a quick comparison we made between a raw "live" recording made during the sampling session and our final midi piano. I would be curious to hear your thoughts on the differences between the two, in regards to pedal resonance. Also, please make sure that the resonance control isn't turned up too high in settings, as it will start to sound quite artificial.



The notes in this music don't ring out so it's difficult for me to say which one has the best pedal resonance. The second one is more clean as if you switch off the chorus on an instrument. I don't know what that means. I do know that I like all your demos and yet when I play a broken chord with longer sustain I miss the dreamy ringing of the sustain pedal. There is virtually no difference between pedal up or pedal down.


----------



## Alex C (Oct 7, 2020)

Trace said:


> I loved the sound of the demos for this library, I really wanted to love it, but if I’m honest, I don’t like playing it. So, it probably won’t get used. No matter what I do with the velocity settings, I feel disconnected from the sound when I play this library.



Have you tried bypassing the limiter in the editor? Bypass it and then try to fool around with the vel. settings again.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 7, 2020)

Just purchased - very different sounding from CinePiano. Honestly much prefer it so far (makes CinePiano sounds hazy, lacking definition). Fantastic presets!


----------



## juven (Oct 7, 2020)

Signature Grand is used. The sound is beautiful and wonderful.


----------



## Trace (Oct 7, 2020)

Alex C said:


> Have you tried bypassing the limiter in the editor? Bypass it and then try to fool around with the vel. settings again.


I’ll give that a shot. I will often play VIs with compression and:or limiting on them. This doesn’t feel like that. But, I’ll definitely give that a shot.

Thanks.


----------



## Alex C (Oct 7, 2020)

Trace said:


> I’ll give that a shot. I will often play VIs with compression and:or limiting on them. This doesn’t feel like that. But, I’ll definitely give that a shot.
> 
> Thanks.



Let me know if it helps. BTW, I only use the Classical Default patch, no limiter, changed the vel. setting to my 'toucher' and keyboard. I also made the sample response a bit faster (also main page).

Now if this piano had a beautiful pedal down resonance, I would have been very, very happy.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 23, 2020)

Someone mentioned this in another thread and down the rabbit hole I went and ended up buying this.
Sigh. 
In settings I can create my velocity curve for my keyboard, but is there anyway to save this as a default for all patches? Some kind of lock or global settings? It changes whenever I change a snapshot.
thanks
rsp


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 4, 2020)

I was finalising a solo piece with the SSSG today and my offline bounces had a weird distortion not present in realtime playback, which only went away when I changed Kontakt's offline interpolation setting from "perfect" to "like realtime". (This was trying with both Kontakt 5 and 6.) I've never had to do that with any other instrument. Did I miss an update or is this a known issue or just some weird random Kontakt thing?


----------



## cfodeebiedaddy (Nov 5, 2020)

hansmagnus said:


> Thank you, it's all working fine now! I also got your mail, really appreciate the help


Just replying to this old post to say how glad I was to find it; I couldn't for the life of me get the files to work. Winzip/Winrar didn't want anything to do with the files I downloaded, but 7-zip did the trick and the rest was smooth sailing.


----------



## ethormusic (Dec 19, 2020)

ethormusic said:


> For $50 this is a definite steal. One of the best piano libraries I have ever used within Kontakt. This is the first time I have played on a virtual Steinway piano that actually has that characteristic 'bell-like tone' in the upper register. I love how there is sympathetic resonances included, but often the one thing that gets overlooked by so many libraries is the release samples, especially for staccato playing. SimpleSam Samples has NAILED IT.
> 
> The only complaint I have is the A above C4 (middle C) sticks out a bit too much. I suppose this is the one downside to only having 10 velocity layers. I'm using a Kawai VPC1 as my controller, but I don't have any reason to believe it is my controller. Seems like it's a volume issue though rather than a dynamics issue, but I could be wrong. I'm using the latest patch too.


After spending a few more months with this piano, that A I was talking about I think _is_ actually a *velocity issue*. It seems to me that there is just something not right with piano's dynamics in relation to the velocities I play. That particular A sticks out like a sore thumb, almost like when I try to play mf or mp it's just the f dynamic but quieter. But the surrounding notes don't seem to have this issue. Unfortunately adjusting my velocity curve settings on both my Kawai VPC1 software and in the Signature Grand settings doesn't improve this issue at all. 
If you ever get around to reworking the samples so that the velocity feels a bit more even, then I will forever be greatful. The tone and the release samples are much better than more expensive sampled pianos I own.


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 31, 2020)

Can anyone offer a comparison with the SC Hammersmith? Torn between this and the HS standard.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 31, 2020)

schrodinger1612 said:


> Can anyone offer a comparison with the SC Hammersmith? Torn between this and the HS standard.


SSS has more vibe in the ambience but it can be a bit bumpy owing to only 8 velocity layers. Hammersmith has 22 layers: the standard (or light) is no longer available but the Pro is extremely good value at the current sale price, and the free version is free!


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 31, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> SSS has more vibe in the ambience but it can be a bit bumpy owing to only 8 velocity layers. Hammersmith has 22 layers: the standard (or light) is no longer available but the Pro is extremely good value at the current sale price, and the free version is free!


Standard is available at best service....might snap that up!


----------



## CT (Dec 31, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> SSS has more vibe in the ambience but it can be a bit bumpy owing to only 8 velocity layers.


Isn't it 10? Also, was there ever a further update to this as planned? I'd like to grab it but would also like to know some things have been smoothed out.


----------



## ethormusic (Dec 31, 2020)

schrodinger1612 said:


> Standard is available at best service....might snap that up!


There's a free version of the Hammersmith that might still be available.


----------



## Alex C (Dec 31, 2020)

The Hammersmith Free isn't suited for classical music. It's more for Rock or Pop.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 6, 2021)

One more vote for having the option to 'lock' response knob.


----------



## johngrant (Jan 9, 2021)

Here are a bunch of preludes and fugues (almost all of them) from Bach's Well-tempered Clavier, Book 1, using SS's out-of-the-box classical setting--no amendments--*(I confess) b2 verb, which is sacrilege, of course, esp in JSB.



I'll add the proviso that I don't like what I've done in many instances. The piano sample is great, obviously; just ME, a distinct lack of musical taste, and my sloppy MIDI editing of files I made about 15 years ago (before I had an unfortunate interaction between a skill (make that "kill") saw and my right thumb). Anyhow, some of this stuff works well and some doesn't. A couple of preludes and fugues still use the HZP sample--c major prelude (no. 1); 2nd prelude; and fugues 14 F#- and 18 G#- if memory serves.

Each P & F are hugely different in character, obviously; so you get some sort of view of the sample in different types of music (even though its all BACH). 

I may, in due course, switch all the files back to HZP. Not sure. With HZP you have really only 2 or 3 usable layers. Not good. I'll go out on a limb and say that Sam comes across as having a lot more character than the HZP. Interesting, since I think it's the same instrument. For sure, the tuning is totally different. But more important, there seems to be a completely different approach to the type of mics and to their plaement. 

The other "stuff" on my SC site (none of which I like very much) uses the HZP and, of course, enormous amounts of B2 verb. Mea Culpa. Sue me.


----------



## johngrant (Jan 23, 2021)

Update. Most of Book 1 I've now reverted back to HZP. However, some material is still on Sam (which I continue to think is a fantastic VST). Prelude and Fugue 22, for example: still Sam.

Didn't want to mislead folks.


----------



## Igor Sena (Feb 4, 2021)

Purchased it and really love the sound. Very inspiring. This probably has a lot to do with space it was recorded in but it still sounds amazing nonetheless.

However like others I have some issues I would like to bring to the devs attention, because I know that sometimes, no matter how professional and passionate we are, because we spend so much time in our creations , we can't see their flaws, this is exceptionally true when it comes to sound(I blame our amazing ears):

Some of the patches distort very easilly, even after going inside kontakt and turning off the limiter as well as other things. I know some patches are supposed to be played very softly and i am doing that. Also my midi keyboards default velocity curve isnt that hard either. dont know if its a problem with the library itself added to the fact that it only has a few velocity layers.
As far as velocity layers go, the library is still useful and amazing, it will definitely be in my template but it would be so much better if even a few more were added.
I dont own Spitfires Hanz Zimmer piano and i heard it has(or had before an update) very few velocity layers as well but i would still love to see it because it would make playbility so much better instead of always getting that "compressed sound" out of it due to only having a few velocity layers.

If these two things could somehow be fixed or at least improved by the dev( don't know how feasible(financially and time wise) it would be for the dev to expand on the amazing work done here by recording a few more velocity layers and improve the patches without messing their amazing tones it definitely would become my top 3 go to along with Noire and Xperimenta Due.

I feel like this is a diamond that just needs a tiny little bit of polish to becomes the best version it could be and it would be a shame if it doesn't. Having said that, for the price it's still one of the best out there if not the best.

Very hopeful for a future update if that is in mind. I would like to encourage everyone to put a little pressure on the dev so he knows the love his instrument is getting and feels responsible for improving those areas. We all know even great products need some fixing and improvement.


----------



## juven (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PianoWithSam (May 19, 2021)

Have just come across this thread whilst looking around on here for pianos. This looks great.
I currently use The Grandeur for a lot of my pieces but am starting to fall out with it and am realising it's not all my cup of tea for everything...

I've read through all 15 pages but am not sure anyone has discussed how well the piano is suited for more jazz styles? I see there are a number of jazz presets, but I couldn't see any demo's when looking through the comments people had made. I'm looking to record some fusion jazz / prog rock stuff that sounds to be in a natural room.

@SimpleSamSamples How long will the current $50 pricing last?


----------



## FlyingAndi (May 19, 2021)

I've recommended the Simple Sam Signature Grand quite a few times here, and what sold me was this soft jazz track:





Simple Sam Steinway


It's not so much a matter of dB but of the way the G opens up and gets bright sooner compared to neighbouring keys... I wanted to edit it myself (and a few other notes) but I couldn't find the right map. Should be easy to a more experienced Kontakt user.




vi-control.net




(bill.mp3)

But it's really upfront in that track, and that's imho where the sssg shines. But it's not your typical cut-through-the-mix piano. So if your fusion jazz / prog rock stuff is pretty dense, then this might not be the best choice. Of course it can be EQed to cut through.

You could have a look at the current sampletekk sale.
Don't get me wrong. I love the sssg. It's a wonderful library with a certain wow factor, but in your case I'd consider some other options as well to get some more contrast (else you'd have 2 Steinway Ds).


----------



## PianoWithSam (May 19, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> I've recommended the Simple Sam Signature Grand quite a few times here, and what sold me was this soft jazz track:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I wouldn't say my stuff that I'm wanting to record is particularly 'dense' as such - it's just piano, drums & bass with the piano taking dominance, but the parts are quite busy, especially piano and drums. The piano needs to be clear and be heard.

To be honest, I wlll probably end up just buying the library whilst it's on sale for my other piano solo recordings if nothing else. Have been using The Grandeur for most recordings since about 2016 now, so am starting to get a bit tired of it! If the SSSG works with my jazz track then great (I'm hopeful based on what I've seen). If not, have got a great piano to work with on other things and can take a look at what sampletekk are offering, which appears to be a lot of pianos based on a quick look at their site. Crikey.


----------



## FlyingAndi (May 20, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wouldn't say my stuff that I'm wanting to record is particularly 'dense' as such - it's just piano, drums & bass with the piano taking dominance, but the parts are quite busy, especially piano and drums. The piano needs to be clear and be heard.
> 
> To be honest, I wlll probably end up just buying the library whilst it's on sale for my other piano solo recordings if nothing else. Have been using The Grandeur for most recordings since about 2016 now, so am starting to get a bit tired of it! If the SSSG works with my jazz track then great (I'm hopeful based on what I've seen). If not, have got a great piano to work with on other things and can take a look at what sampletekk are offering, which appears to be a lot of pianos based on a quick look at their site. Crikey.


OK, then I take back my non-recommendation.
It's a wonderfull library, go for it!


----------



## cqd (May 20, 2021)

Simple Sam pisses all over the sampletekk stuff anyway..


----------



## sostenuto (May 20, 2021)

cqd said:


> Simple Sam pisses all over the sampletekk stuff anyway..


...... just when going for several with their 80% promo ! 🙈 

( _TVBO, WG2 MkII, 7CG MkII, Rain Piano MkII _)

Just poking fun ! Have SS and long list of cool Piano VI alternatives. 
_Rain Piano MkII could work, right ?_


----------



## cqd (May 20, 2021)

If you're looking for an upright I'd consider the SS vintage upright too tbh..


----------



## sostenuto (May 20, 2021)

Not aware. Will check. Always open to solid VI Pianos !


----------



## cqd (May 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Not aware. Will check. Always open to solid VI Pianos !


Easily my favourite upright at the minute..


----------



## CeDur (Jun 14, 2021)

Guys, can you please explain me what Velocity Offset actually does? It compresses the MIDI signals or rather volume dynamics? I've watched Simple Sam guide video for Midi controller adjustment but still it's not clear for me.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 18, 2021)

What a gorgeous piano... and on sale right now. Bad time to be broke...


----------



## juven (Aug 18, 2021)

I let this Vi play La Campanella (Liszt).
It is from a place on the way.
There were some places where the sound was interrupted for some reason, but I think the sound is still beautiful.


----------



## juven (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi.
I often use the Spitfire-BBC Symphony Orchestra.
I was looking for a piano sound source to match this, and SignatureGrand was very good.
The hall sound is a little different between maida vale (BBCSO) and AirStudio, but I did not feel any discomfort. I think it is the best match with other Spitfire Orchestra sound sources.
Please listen to it if you like. (SignatureGrand is used in some places)


----------



## Toroaspu (Jun 29, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I was finalising a solo piece with the SSSG today and my offline bounces had a weird distortion not present in realtime playback, which only went away when I changed Kontakt's offline interpolation setting from "perfect" to "like realtime". (This was trying with both Kontakt 5 and 6.) I've never had to do that with any other instrument. Did I miss an update or is this a known issue or just some weird random Kontakt thing?


Just diving into this amaing thread on this amazing library!

I met only one slighly problem, and was something like the problem pointed by @SupremeFist , and happens only with SSSG, never happens with other VST: my DAW is Reaper (and Kontakt 6), and only way to fix was to change Reaper rendering mode from "FullSpeedOffline" to "1xOffline"... happens randomly in random sections, more frequently in "ostinato" sections... at each render I have to carefully relisten the outcome to ensure everything is ok...

Since this thread is a bit old... @SimpleSamSamples is this something that has been troubleshooted in the meanwhile?


----------



## Igor Sena (Jun 29, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> Just diving into this amaing thread on this amazing library!
> 
> I met only one slighly problem, and was something like the problem pointed by @SupremeFist , and happens only with SSSG, never happens with other VST: my DAW is Reaper (and Kontakt 6), and only way to fix was to change Reaper rendering mode from "FullSpeedOffline" to "1xOffline"... happens randomly in random sections, more frequently in "ostinato" sections... at each render I have to carefully relisten the outcome to ensure everything is ok...
> 
> Since this thread is a bit old... @SimpleSamSamples is this something that has been troubleshooted in the meanwhile?



Had a ton of problems with distortion as well and sent several emails like a year ago and no response whatsoever.
I don't to be negative here and i try to be understanding that people are busy sometimes and the developer is not obligated to provide support but it is also a little bit disrespectful to the people who supported the product that their emails are not being replied to, especially considering a year as passed. If you purchased any other kind of product and got no answers to your enquiries not only it would be lack of respect to you as a costumer but lack of profissionalism on the devs part; even more so if your emails, before buying the product were answered. I've seen him reply here so hopefully we get an answer. Maybe something bad happened and he cannot reply. If that is the case, i apologise.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jul 4, 2022)

Question for @SimpleSamSamples - Since this piano sounds great, however I am on the fence for now, as many issues with workarounds as to velocity and distortion etc. Are there any updates so far that fixes these common issues? 

When I look at the beginning of this thread there was a video posted that pointed out common issues and it seems like it is consistent among other purchasers.


----------



## Igor Sena (Jul 4, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Question for @SimpleSamSamples - Since this piano sounds great, however I am on the fence for now, as many issues with workarounds as to velocity and distortion etc. Are there any updates so far that fixes these common issues?
> 
> When I look at the beginning of this thread there was a video posted that pointed out common issues and it seems like it is consistent among other purchasers.


I think the idea is that this vst(some presets at least) should be played really softly and you should take your time to adjust velocity, etc (the dev made a video talking about it that you might find useful) but even after that, there are still issues. Turning off the limiter and a few other effects can help a bit but still... maybe the dev should hire a good mixer to mix those presets without absolutely extreme settings that end up hurting what otherwise is an excellent instrument, even if it has other areas that needs improvement.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 5, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Question for @SimpleSamSamples - Since this piano sounds great, however I am on the fence for now, as many issues with workarounds as to velocity and distortion etc. Are there any updates so far that fixes these common issues?
> 
> When I look at the beginning of this thread there was a video posted that pointed out common issues and it seems like it is consistent among other purchasers.


Did you read this post and watch the video?





Simple Sam Steinway


The presets on this sound pretty incredible IMO. I just bought CinePiano recently which I love, but at $50, this seems like a steal...



vi-control.net





I never had any problems with distortion when starting from the default classical and default cinematic presets.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 10, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> Just diving into this amaing thread on this amazing library!
> 
> I met only one slighly problem, and was something like the problem pointed by @SupremeFist , and happens only with SSSG, never happens with other VST: my DAW is Reaper (and Kontakt 6), and only way to fix was to change Reaper rendering mode from "FullSpeedOffline" to "1xOffline"... happens randomly in random sections, more frequently in "ostinato" sections... at each render I have to carefully relisten the outcome to ensure everything is ok...
> 
> Since this thread is a bit old... @SimpleSamSamples is this something that has been troubleshooted in the meanwhile?


Hi Toroaspu, we aren't aware of that issue and haven't had that feedback from any of our customers. If possible, we would love to hear a bounce of the distorted version. We will also try to test with Reaper. Since it is happening in random sections and our program code does not use any random parameters, it is most likely a problem with Kontakt or Reaper, but we would love to investigate and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 10, 2022)

Igor Sena said:


> Had a ton of problems with distortion as well and sent several emails like a year ago and no response whatsoever.
> I don't to be negative here and i try to be understanding that people are busy sometimes and the developer is not obligated to provide support but it is also a little bit disrespectful to the people who supported the product that their emails are not being replied to, especially considering a year as passed. If you purchased any other kind of product and got no answers to your enquiries not only it would be lack of respect to you as a costumer but lack of profissionalism on the devs part; even more so if your emails, before buying the product were answered. I've seen him reply here so hopefully we get an answer. Maybe something bad happened and he cannot reply. If that is the case, i apologise.


Hi Igor, we're sorry if we missed your emails a year ago- we were having a few server problems. You have probably already seen our YouTube video on calibration, but if not, that is helpful to make sure the controller and velocity curves are aligned. Beyond that, a number of presets purposefully have analog saturation representing different historical recordings. This seems to have confused a lot of our users, and we probably need to rethink this approach. But in general, if you load a preset like "60s Bill" it will sound exactly like the 1960s Bill Evans recording we referenced. If it is overly distorted, the velocities are hitting too hard.


----------



## Igor Sena (Jul 11, 2022)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi Igor, we're sorry if we missed your emails a year ago- we were having a few server problems. You have probably already seen our YouTube video on calibration, but if not, that is helpful to make sure the controller and velocity curves are aligned. Beyond that, a number of presets purposefully have analog saturation representing different historical recordings. This seems to have confused a lot of our users, and we probably need to rethink this approach. But in general, if you load a preset like "60s Bill" it will sound exactly like the 1960s Bill Evans recording we referenced. If it is overly distorted, the velocities are hitting too hard.


Hello, there.

No problem at all. My apologies if i was too harsh in any way but not only i had to be honest, part of why i replied with so much passion and/or dissapointment is due to the love i have for your product; hope you understand and i really appreciate you getting back.

I did watch the video you mentioned and i will re-watch it and test things out.

P.S. One of the questions i asked in those unanswered emails where if there is any update planned for the library.

All the best.


----------



## Toroaspu (Jul 14, 2022)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi Toroaspu, we aren't aware of that issue and haven't had that feedback from any of our customers. If possible, we would love to hear a bounce of the distorted version. We will also try to test with Reaper. Since it is happening in random sections and our program code does not use any random parameters, it is most likely a problem with Kontakt or Reaper, but we would love to investigate and get to the bottom of it.


Hi @SimpleSamSamples , I was trying to isolate a MIDI fragment to replicate the issue, but unfortunately it really seems not deterministic... each time I cut a fragment, the subsequent play/render was ok 

So I was working on your hint that the problem could be be Kontat or Reaper, and here are my findings:

1) compared to other piano VST I own, either in MIDI play or MIDI rendering, (very) occasionally a close timing between note and pedal can cause a strange sound (like a loud reverse sample), but it's not deterministic, can't be replicated, happens once in a track, and only once in many play sessions.
2) moving the timing of the pedal and/or adding more voices in Kontact to the instrument, completely remove the artifact, even in fast OfflineRendering of Reaper.

I appreciate your availability to investigate; maybe there is something with the voice stealing policy of Kontact which somehow is not friendly with the SSS note policy and is highlighted by my playing style.... sorry that my "lazyness" pointed the finger to SSS only because the artifacts happened with SSS... Otherwise I really appreciate SSS and the liveness of its renderings...


----------



## Toroaspu (Jul 14, 2022)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Hi Igor, we're sorry if we missed your emails a year ago- we were having a few server problems. You have probably already seen our YouTube video on calibration, but if not, that is helpful to make sure the controller and velocity curves are aligned. Beyond that, a number of presets purposefully have analog saturation representing different historical recordings. This seems to have confused a lot of our users, and we probably need to rethink this approach. But in general, if you load a preset like "60s Bill" it will sound exactly like the 1960s Bill Evans recording we referenced. If it is overly distorted, the velocities are hitting too hard.


I would be so great to have the "reference tracks" for each preset (for example in the PDF manual)... could be a never ending fun  and maybe could help avoiding the confusion you mention...
BTW, "British Invasion" in the Pop section is somehow related to some Beatles track?


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 15, 2022)

Igor Sena said:


> Hello, there.
> 
> No problem at all. My apologies if i was too harsh in any way but not only i had to be honest, part of why i replied with so much passion and/or dissapointment is due to the love i have for your product; hope you understand and i really appreciate you getting back.
> 
> ...


We hope to have an update out in a few months that addresses a few small issues and offers some enhanced user control over parameters.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 15, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> I would be so great to have the "reference tracks" for each preset (for example in the PDF manual)... could be a never ending fun  and maybe could help avoiding the confusion you mention...
> BTW, "British Invasion" in the Pop section is somehow related to some Beatles track?


Hi Toroaspu, we will keep looking into this on our end as well. It is frustrating as a developer because there are no random parameters in our instrument nor in Kontakt, so trying to isolate something that happens rather sporadically is a challenge. Thanks for raising it to our attention though!


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Jul 15, 2022)

Toroaspu said:


> I would be so great to have the "reference tracks" for each preset (for example in the PDF manual)... could be a never ending fun  and maybe could help avoiding the confusion you mention...
> BTW, "British Invasion" in the Pop section is somehow related to some Beatles track?


And yes, unfortunately due to legal reasons we have to be careful about how we reference certain reference tracks, but we will investigate whether there is a way of indicating this in a clearer way.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Aug 25, 2022)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> We hope to have an update out in a few months that addresses a few small issues and offers some enhanced user control over parameters.


Any update on this?


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 1, 2022)

Rob said:


> thank you Garth, can't wait for the official updated nki... meanwhile, here's an impression of Evans' "My foolish heart", just the melody. Started with the default film preset, and tweaked a bit. I've put a room impulse on all, to kind of get that 60s atmosphere...


SOLD! Nice demonstration of the bottom half of the dynamic range. Great touch. There's no substitute for hearing a sample played by a really accomplished player! 

I play mostly behind singer-songwriters, and the majority of the pianos I encounter in the studios around here can't be played above mf, or they get to harsh sounding. So that's what I do  

The demos for this sounded a touch aggressive for what I usually do, but it's obvious there is plenty to work with below that. And then you still have the edge for when it's Jerry Lee time!

I hope it's as fun to play as it is to listen to, but at the price it's a no-brainer.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 1, 2022)

jimjazzuk said:


> I'm enjoying the update



okay, some decent piano players on this thread


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 1, 2022)

Well, I haven't been able to download this yet. For some reason the files are coming up as .msi files, not zip files, and they all have the same name. Hope to hear back from the devs soon. I am anxious to try it out!

EDIT: oops, should have checked my email first. Already got a response, and links to the correctly titled files. All good!


----------

